# TLG - Talga Group



## Joe Blow (6 June 2010)

In accordance with the aim of discovering and developing gold ore bodies, Talga Gold (TLG) has acquired the right to 100% equity in four unencumbered Australian projects located in renowned gold districts, with gold targets that are exceptionally high grade and highly prospective for major deposits.  Three of these projects are located in the Western Australian Pilbara, with the fourth, the Bullfinch Project, boasting 100% exploration rights to more than 160km² in one of the most productive gold districts (Southern Cross Province) in the world.  With a geology interpreted to be equivalent to the adjacent 1 million+ ounce gold deposit of the Copperhead Gold mine and additional early stage iron prospects, this project offers significant gold potential and opportunity for Talga Gold and its shareholders.

Talga Gold’s flagship Talga Talga Project comprises a proven high-grade gold mining centre that has long been in private hands and never been drilled or technically explored in any meaningful way. It is located 170kms east of the Pilbara town of Port Hedland, and recent sampling has confirmed significant potential that will now be investigated for the first time with modern technology.  The other two Pilbara projects, Warrawoona and Mosquito Creek, have abundant surface/near surface gold occurrences awaiting testing.

http://talgagold.com


----------



## noirua (7 June 2010)

*Re: TLG - Talga Gold*

Talga Gold are in the right sector with the strength in the gold price and recent tanking of the Aussie$. Apart from that they are only an explorer raising $5 million. Prior to this the company has just $322,000 in the bank and many got in at various green seed capital levels.
I like the tenements but it's worth waiting for weakness in the share price before dipping a toe in the water.


----------



## springhill (22 June 2012)

*Re: TLG - Talga Gold*

No update on Talga for 2 years, suprising since they rocketed from a low of 12c to a high of 77c in the last 12 months.

Today they reported Bullfinch drill results
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120622/pdf/426zvrj2xmkvs6.pdf

Iron Ore Target
Eight holes for 958m were drilled to test the iron ore potential of a 15km long magnetic feature interpreted to be banded iron formation (“BIF”). Due to problematic drilling conditions only six holes effectively tested the targeted magnetic units (See Fig 1.) Drilling intersected a greenstone sequence comprising mafics, ultramafics and BIF intruded by a series of granites. Best intercepts include 26m @ 25.0% Fe from 99m (BTRC001) and 9m @ 25.9% Fe from 60m (BTRC003). Weakly anomalous gold (31-53ppb Au) was intersected in BTRC003, associated with banded iron formation. 

Gold-Tellurium Target
An additional nine holes for 726m were drilled at the Harold Holt and Jumbuck prospects, testing gold-tellurium soil and rock chip anomalies. No significant gold or tellurium was intersected at these prospects.

They also announced advancement in Swedish graphite operations.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120622/pdf/426zk34557vbqh.pdf

Talga Gold Limited has completed a highlevel environmental and social study of its 100%-owned Nunasvaara graphite project in northern Sweden ahead of the start of the Company’s maiden drilling programme planned to commence on the 25th June.
Nunasvaara’s 3.6Mt @ 23%C graphite JORC compliant Inferred Resource is renowned as the highest grade graphite resource in the world and also one of the most advanced graphite projects (Ref. Industrial Alliance Securities Sector Report May 2012). The deposit has been targeted by Talga as key to the Company’s agenda to develop multiple new graphite mines in northern Europe.

Their graphite roadshow presentation is here.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120515/pdf/4268f7637qb9lw.pdf

46m shares on issue and around $1.9m left. While new graphite plays have powered ahead, TLG seems to have stalled recently.


----------



## springhill (31 July 2012)

*Re: TLG - Talga Gold*

*Talga successfully extends high-grade Swedish graphite deposit with initial drill programme*
The programme is Talga’s first drill test of five separate high priority graphite and iron targets in Sweden over the northern summer period. Drilling at Nunasvaara was designed to upgrade the size and status of the current 3.60Mt @ 23% graphitic carbon (Cgr) JORC-code Inferred Mineral Resource, and all 19 drill holes in this programme successfully intersected the targeted graphite unit.

Graphite mineralisation has been successfully intersected outside the current resource model over the eastern extension and previously untested up-dip and downdip locations, increasing the deposit model strike length from approximately 700m to 1200m and maximum known vertical extent to 150m depth. The deposit remains open at depth and along strike. These new intersections point to a significant potential upgrade in the new resource estimate.

At present, core samples are being processed and will be submitted for comprehensive analytical and metallurgical test work. Results will be used to update the current deposit resource estimate and commence a preliminary economic (scoping) study.
Drilling will now shift to the nearby Masugnsbyn iron ore deposit and RaitajÃ¤rvi graphite deposit where a similar programme of confirmation and resource expansion drilling is planned, followed by drilling on the Jalkunen graphite project. 

Managing Director, Mark Thompson said “The successful completion of our initial drilling programme little more than a month after acquiring the Swedish portfolio from resources major Teck Resources Limited is testimony to our highly committed staff and contractors in Australia and Sweden. This achievement highlights north Sweden as a quality jurisdiction for the operation of mineral projects. At this early stage we have every reason to be confident that our targets for upgrading the size and status of this high-grade graphite resource will be realised.”


----------



## Buckfont (19 February 2014)

Pretty quiet on this thread and TLG's SP has been on the decline for some time. 

Hopefully today's ann will rev it up.

Talga Resources Limited (ASX:TLG) (“Talga” or “the Company”) is pleased to
announce exceptional results from graphene testwork conducted by the
University of Adelaide on drillcore from Talga’s wholly-owned Nunasvaara
graphite deposit in Sweden.

Graphene can be directly and rapidly liberated from unprocessed Nunasvaara
graphite ore in a one-step process with no intermediate stages/products.
• Quality of graphene produced is outstanding and comparable to graphene
made from synthetic routes.

So this is the news that many have been waiting for. Up 8.25% at $0.105c down from the days high of $0.115c.

Any others thoughts greatly appreciated.


----------



## piggybank (24 April 2014)

It closed today @ 29.5c (11%), after an intraday high of 31c with the highest ever daily volume of 4.8M


----------



## pixel (19 August 2014)

Great-looking chart. The pullback went a tock deeper than I would have liked, but let's blame the gap for that. As the gap has now been closed, I reckon the turn of trend can be considered confirmed. I'm Long and intend to accumulate on dips, as long as 61.8% support holds.




Some more volume will be needed to break back above 44 and 48 resistance levels; but it has lots of upside potential, both on Technical and Fundamental grounds.


----------



## pixel (9 September 2014)

To those of us who have been following Talga for a while, today's presentation may bring little news; but it's nice to get a summary like http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displ...;idsId=01551245

And the Market reacts rather positively:




I think my holding is safe; expecting support to hold at 42c;
if resistance can be broken, I'll look at topping up around 50c.


----------



## Buckfont (9 September 2014)

pixel said:


> To those of us who have been following Talga for a while, today's presentation may bring little news; but it's nice to get a summary like http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displ...;idsId=01551245
> 
> And the Market reacts rather positively:
> 
> ...




Yes pixel company presentation anns. have been pretty same old same old over the last few. The news that scoping study due towards the end of the month and metallurgical news my be a real filip. That's why I picked it in this months comp. I was lucky to pick up parcels at 0.07c, 0.12c and 0.18c so there is no panic on the horizon with plenty of wriggle room. All the best to all holders.

More positive news out of Germany's 3D printing company and results from CSIRO should give it a lot of upside potential.


----------



## pixel (16 September 2014)

Yesterday was touch and go, but similar to 3 weeks ago, the candle suggested continuation.
This morning's announcement http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01553224 has been well received and trading put aside yesterday's jitters.




I added and raised the trailing stop to 45c (on a Close Below basis)


----------



## pixel (22 September 2014)

Taking a fresh look at Talga and the 1-step Graphene story:
Bill Gates is reportedly sponsoring a new product: http://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2013/nov/21/bill-gates-graphene-super-condom-sex
If successful, that could boost graphene demand. Or will it? What if the Vatican joins forces with Islamic leaders and has graphene declared a demonic substance... "Do it, but don't enjoy it" 
Maybe better we concentrate on graphene and graphite being used to make more durable guns, personal armour, or fighter planes...




Better not go there; better stick to charts. :1zhelp:


----------



## pixel (30 September 2014)

The Annual Report http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01557928 may not contain much that wasn't known before, but it condenses the information all in one place. A great place to start reading is the Chairman's report on page 4. If Talga has indeed a process that extracts graphene from the raw ROM material _*"as a free by-product"*_ we can look forward to a vastly improved enterprise value.

Technically, I see the price resting on a 2-month EMA (red line), just coinciding with the phi-root level of this year's trading range. Should this level look like reasonable support, I'll recover the position that I've been trading down from recent Highs. I'm still holding a long-term position not intended to be traded short-term.


----------



## basilio (10 February 2015)

I just came across TLG a few days ago.

This looks incredibly promising. I high quality graphite mine but far more significantly  a low cost producer of graphene as a side product of  graphite. 

The Annual Report brings it all together.  Have to have a real think about this one..

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics...idsId=01557928


----------



## pixel (10 February 2015)

basilio said:


> I just came across TLG a few days ago.
> 
> This looks incredibly promising. I high quality graphite mine but far more significantly  a low cost producer of graphene as a side product of  graphite.
> 
> ...




Massive volume on gapping-up breakout. Yet no announcement that could explain the sudden enthusiasm. Surely it can't be last Friday's notice about sale of old non-core assets in WA?


----------



## Buckfont (10 February 2015)

Could be an article in the Australian yesterday on Warwick Grigor and his upbeat bet on graphene, calling Talga a potential billion dollar stock. The article is available on Talga's web site.

http://www.talgaresources.com/IRM/content/default.aspx


----------



## basilio (10 February 2015)

Buckfont said:


> Could be an article in the Australian yesterday on Warwick Grigor and his upbeat bet on graphene, calling Talga a potential billion dollar stock. The article is available on Talga's web site.
> 
> http://www.talgaresources.com/IRM/content/default.aspx




Thats the one...Nothing like a big shot mining guru coming out with billion dollar story.

To be fair I think the graphene story is compelling and it does represent excellent value.


----------



## basilio (10 February 2015)

If one was really cynical then perhaps Mr Grigor was trying to create some action to capitilise on paper profits he made in the past few months.

It will be interesting to see how well the price holds in the rest of the week..

________________________________________________________

Have to say though the proven capacity to easily produce cheap graphene is very, very intriguing.


----------



## pixel (11 February 2015)

basilio said:


> If one was really cynical then perhaps Mr Grigor was trying to create some action to capitilise on paper profits he made in the past few months.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how well the price holds in the rest of the week..
> 
> ...




Cynics-R-Us 

The idea of a "purposeful rumour" had occurred to me as well, so I traded only some quickies.
The last two candles, both Shooting Stars, suggest that the broader market shared our cynicism.




But then again - the volume is good and yesterday's gap would qualify as a breakaway gap.
I may take a chance and build a position for a longer-term holding.


----------



## pixel (11 February 2015)

I closed all positions at Fibonacci Resistance, then bought one position back at Close.




good luck to all holders; another candle like today's would do nicely.


----------



## pixel (12 February 2015)

Following the speeding ticket, sellers took charge.
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01598183

I stopped out at Open and at cost. Shall continue to watch for Intraday swing oppoertunities.


----------



## basilio (4 March 2015)

Talga has just announced a 100-200 tons PA pilot plant to produce graphene directly from their graphite mine.

Plant will be located in Germany and producing in less than 9 months. Cost under $1m. Very promising.

http://www.talgaresources.com/IRM/C...LGATOBUILDGRAPHENEDEMONSTRATIONPLANTINGERMANY


----------



## pixel (30 March 2017)

Talga has struck a co-op deal, including a sales component, with a BASF branch.
It is also worth noting how Sir Richard Branson views graphene's future:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/business/2017/03/28/planes-will-made-wonder-material-graphene-10-years/
(Thanks, nipper across the road)


----------



## pixel (30 March 2017)

I hold; support 50c? target could be as high as low 60's


----------



## pixel (30 March 2017)

updated chart: weekly with Fibonacci Analysis


----------



## pixel (30 March 2017)

I'm off. Sold when the Intraday chart signalled Bearish Divergence in MACD.






Especially near resistance levels (e.g. Fibonacci extension Phi), I find the MACD rather reliable. Worked this time. I'll wait mid-40's for another buy-in chance.


----------



## basilio (3 April 2017)

Well TLG  is off like a scalded cat again today.  Up another 10% Perhaps the lure of some real graphene sales is too strong..


----------



## pixel (4 April 2017)

basilio said:


> Well TLG  is off like a scalded cat again today.  Up another 10% Perhaps the lure of some real graphene sales is too strong..



This here cat doesn't feel scalded. Just purring along


----------



## pixel (7 April 2017)

Fibonacci over the March trading range gives me 61c as Primary Resistance and 51c likely Support. (45c is still a possibility though...)






on the other hand, a Harami Cross half-way between support and resistance could signal an early reversal. I risk holding for now.


----------



## pixel (7 April 2017)

spoke too soon 
stopped out in time


----------



## basilio (19 April 2017)

Well something is certainly happening TLG way.  Last 2 days have seen a jump from  57c to 73c . No new announcements and I'm surprised there hasn't been a speeding ticket.
Is anyone aware of reports or analysis that might have triggered this jump?


----------



## pixel (20 April 2017)

Today I was rushed and didn't immediately see the reversal at 77c; so I'm still holding.


----------



## pixel (24 April 2017)

The latest flag looks still a little short and it could well pull back once more towards 70c, but somehow the D-box looks more likely to pop to the upside.
I bought a few more; enough for now. I'm happy to hold.


----------



## basilio (26 April 2017)

Well it's still powering on. I'm still wondering whether the last  couple ofweeks gains are the result of the earlier announcements or something even significant in the wings


----------



## pixel (26 April 2017)

basilio said:


> Well it's still powering on. I'm still wondering whether the last  couple ofweeks gains are the result of the earlier announcements or something even significant in the wings



I've stopped wondering. I just enjoy the ride


----------



## basilio (27 April 2017)

So the announcement is out. A big increase in  graphite reserves.
All good perhaps but the market response has been negative. Objectively I think an announcement of a big graphene sale would have been a far better outcome.


----------



## pixel (27 April 2017)

basilio said:


> So the announcement is out. A big increase in  graphite reserves.
> All good perhaps but the market response has been negative. Objectively I think an announcement of a big graphene sale would have been a far better outcome.



That's probably the reason for the sell-off. Not to forget the Quarterlies are due.
As my initial target (95c) wasn't hit, I took profit early today, just in case the gap would be filled (which has meanwhile happened). Depending on the QR, I see re-stocking opportunities at 70 or even 60c. w8nc


----------



## pixel (1 May 2017)

The Quarterlies look quite solid.
They seem to have sufficient cash to allay any concerns about a capital raising. 
I also think the ratio between 1.2 and 6.1 is reasonable, considering other companies raising capital to ensure Directors can continue to draw their remuneration.


----------



## pixel (9 May 2017)

Just when I decided to take some profit off the table, out comes news of Paterson's valuation. $2.00 they claim it could be worth.
http://www.talgaresources.com/irm/PDF/2018_0/ResearchReportonTalga

Have pulled my sell order for the remaining posi and am about to reassess whether and how much to buy back.


----------



## pixel (11 May 2017)

... and more good news from Betotech Laboratories: Concrete additives "in low concentration" has added strength to concrete blocks. EDE, eat your heart out 



> “Albeit an early stage, we are particularly encouraged that this concrete prototype program, which was primarily focused on thermal conductivity performance, has also yielded strength results that exceed published information by some other nano-additive product manufacturers."


----------



## basilio (5 June 2017)

All a bit sad on the SP front. A very promising update on the cobalt front - followed by SP drop, $12m capital raising at 60c and a further SP drop..


----------



## pixel (5 June 2017)

basilio said:


> All a bit sad on the SP front. A very promising update on the cobalt front - followed by SP drop, $12m capital raising at 60c and a further SP drop..



Very disappointed that discounted shares go to fat cats, while small holders are diluted.
Yes, I understand that a placement is more cost-effective than a broad-based capital raising. Still, the flip side remains that there's no consideration for "loyalty" and small holders anymore.
Market reaction speaks louder than words: If YOU (Talga) think your shares are worth 60c, we'll sell you down to that level.


----------



## pixel (17 July 2017)

Right, Market sentiment has recovered after the reprimand in June.





Price and volume up, sp has even broken back above Gib 61.8% of the 2017 range. I hold, aiming for a 90c target.


----------



## pixel (21 July 2017)

trying hard this morning to close the upper gap.
Will it also get to the lower one?


----------



## pixel (31 July 2017)

still idling along on low volume, going nowhere,
I wish they'd close the gap and get on with it...


----------



## pixel (15 August 2017)

heading for those gaps - at last!


----------



## pixel (16 August 2017)

one gap closed.
three more threatening.


----------



## pixel (30 August 2017)

Breakout Alert. (Raff Regression Channel)
I should have acted on Monday's Harami Cross; but buying today's confirmation may not be too late yet.


----------



## tech/a (30 August 2017)

Not one Id trade?


----------



## basilio (16 November 2017)

Talga has been drifting and then collapsing lower and lower for weeks now.  From 60-80cents it dropped to below 50C  - and then has sharply reversed.   Has jumped from 48c to 58c .

???


----------



## peter2 (30 January 2018)

It's taken some time but there's finally a close above 0.65 and a clear BO-HR.


----------



## basilio (12 March 2018)

There has been a steady consistent improvement in TLG SP over the couple of months. Now sitting at 87.5c with no particular news reported.  Cautious optimism and perhaps a significant announcement in teh wings ?


----------



## pixel (12 March 2018)

I wonder how long it takes for 92c to be broken.






The depth screen has it as only a minor hurdle with $1.00 and $1.04 offering more substantial resistance. But on the chart, 92c looks like some strong Fibonacci resistance.






W8NC


----------



## basilio (15 March 2018)

I* knew *I jinxed it when I noted the steady rise to 87c !

Back into (semi)  free fall.  No testing of  92c .  Sad


----------



## basilio (16 May 2018)

Big announcement today on a breakthrough in Li-Ion battery performance.  Should give them a decent boost in marketing their new anodes. Initial jump in SP looks good.

Advanced material technology company, Perth-based Talga Resources Ltd ,is pleased to announce it has
achieved a significant breakthrough in the performance of its graphite anode
material in commercial-size cells for the lithium-ion (“ Li-ion”) battery market.
In tests at leading global independent facility WMG, part of the University of
Warwick’s Energy Innovation Centre, Talga’s graphite anode material was
benchmarked against a current market leading anode graphite product.
A summary of the battery test results is appended below in the Technical
Summary section. Highlights are as follows:
Test Results - 
*. Performance benefits over reference anode graphite*
20% higher capacity (total energy)
•
20% higher power (fast charge/discharge)
•
No capacity fade after 300 cycles (>99% energy retention)
•
94% first cycle efficiency
•
Successful scale up - from half coin cells to commercial size pouch cell

http://www.talgaresources.com/irm/PDF/2226_0/TALGABREAKTHROUGHINLIIONBATTERYPERFORMANCE


----------



## basilio (28 July 2018)

TLG has been practically in free fall since the May announcement ! There were around the 80c mark and now stand at 58c.  Doesn't really make sense (despite the capital raising again...) .  Anyone have any suggestions on why the loss in confidence ?


----------



## basilio (30 July 2018)

I think it will have to turn soon.  (trouble is I have picked it in this months comp and that is always a bad sign..)
But surely we have to see some commercial news soon ?


----------



## basilio (30 July 2018)

basilio said:


> I think it will have to turn soon.  (trouble is I have picked it in this months comp and that is always a bad sign..)
> But surely we have to see some commercial news soon ?




Talk about the Kiss of xxxxxx Death..!  A mere 30 secs after this post ( or 10 minutes.) TLG went vertical and not in a good way.

Currently sitting at 51c  a drop of 12% .  Ah well. I guess that just means the recovery when this all gets sorted out will be so much better in August.


----------



## basilio (1 August 2018)

The Quarterly accounts came out and there are just no nasty surprises in TLG. There are multiple options for selling graphene  products which will have longish lead times while companies test the products but as I see it this will turn. The development and sale of the Cobalt interests will also turn a good dollar.

I understand the recent sharp falls in the SP have been due to some investment houses being taken over and a subsequent sell off of the TLG shares.  I think at 51c it is exceptional value.


----------



## barney (1 August 2018)

basilio said:


> The Quarterly accounts came out and there are just no nasty surprises in TLG. There are multiple options for selling graphene  products which will have longish lead times while companies test the products but as I see it this will turn. The development and sale of the Cobalt interests will also turn a good dollar.
> 
> I understand the recent sharp falls in the SP have been due to some investment houses being taken over and a subsequent sell off of the TLG shares.  I think at 51c it is exceptional value.




After having a quick read through their recent Quarterly I'm inclined to agree @basilio 

With close to $20 million in the coffers after the recent cap raise at a much higher price ….

and technology that looks to have some serious future commercial potential, this might be a good stock to try and bottom feed on over the next few months


----------



## basilio (28 August 2018)

Been quite a sharp turn with Talga.

It continued to slide  with persistent selling until it reached 43c. However there was a significant announcement of a partnership with a packaging comapny to use graphene about  5 days ago and since then the SP has jumped to 60c.  

Still a long way below where it should legitimately be but the strong buying interest suggests confidence in the immediate future. Maybe an imminent announcement ?


----------



## barney (28 August 2018)

basilio said:


> Been quite a sharp turn with Talga.
> 
> It continued to slide  with persistent selling until it reached 43c. However there was a significant announcement of a partnership with a packaging comapny to use graphene about  5 days ago and since then the SP has jumped to 60c.
> 
> Still a long way below where it should legitimately be but the strong buying interest suggests confidence in the immediate future. Maybe an imminent announcement ?



I haven't been watching this closely but the recent bounce has been sharp … paying more attention now


----------



## basilio (1 October 2018)

Still can't understandwhy TLG is falling.  All the announcements are positive. I can only guess there is a persistent seller trying to unload shares at any opportunity.

I think it is undervalued.


----------



## basilio (24 October 2018)

Two recent announcements on the development of their graphene anode technology for Lithium ion batteries.
Both extremely positive in terms of
1) Enabling very fast battery charging
2) Increasing the battery capacity by 50%.







 Talga Silicon Graphene Anode Extends Battery Capacity (PDF 1,268.1 KB)





 Talga Anode Enables Ultra-Fast Charge Battery (PDF 1,048.1 KB)


----------



## barney (24 October 2018)

The recent higher low around 45 cents followed by the spike to 59 cents looks to have set the short term range ….. Looks a candidate for accumulation on any low Volume retracements.


----------



## basilio (24 October 2018)

TLG is a strange beast.

The last week has seen a couple of excellent announcements on its graphene anode technology. Real game breaking stuff.
And yet... SP falls today after a short initial burst.  
There is someone who is relentlessly selling this stock down.


----------



## basilio (21 November 2018)

SP has dropped sharply in the last couple of days. Currently  $ .37 a fall of around 20% with no apparent reason. 

Broken through support lines. Any intel around ?


----------



## basilio (28 November 2018)

Another excellent piece of research into the practical application of Graphene. Also interesting AGM report.  
SP still looking skinny..

http://www.talgaresources.com/irm/PDF/2357_0/2018AGMPresentation
http://www.talgaresources.com/irm/PDF/2360_0/Talgagrapheneboostscompositeconductivity


----------



## basilio (19 February 2019)

Talga just produced an update on their Graphene anode technology to boost battery life and speed up charging rates.

Apparently it is getting even better than they originally thought. They intend to be commercializing  the anode by the end of February 2019.

This could/should be a huge boost for current Li Ion  powered  products. Cars, tools everything. Talga might even make a buck..
http://www.talgaresources.com/irm/PDF/2397_0/FurthergainsfromTalgahighenergybatteryanodeproduct


PS And the SP  did just a little skip - and then fell away. Crackers...


----------



## basilio (19 February 2019)

There was also an excellent January activities report which noted the range of  graphene anode technology Talga is developing.
http://www.talgaresources.com/irm/PDF/2391_0/QuarterlyActivitiesReport


----------



## basilio (27 February 2019)

Just noticed a sharp uptick in TLG SP yesterday and this morning. Jumped from 39c-44c.  (Must be doing it now because I chose it for next months tipping..)

I think there might be some good news in the immediate offing Possibly along the lines of the sale of the graphene anode for batteries.


----------



## basilio (27 February 2019)

Something is happening with Talga.  Currently at 48c up 15% on the day. 

Either a significant announcement in the near future or a please explain  ... or both  ?


----------



## basilio (28 February 2019)

Talga  announcement this morning could explain the recent sharp SP rise.

Their  new cobalt/graphite mine is showing excellent prospects. I understand Talga will spin off the mine after they prove the resources. That value now seems to be substantially improving.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190228/pdf/4431lvmz1wjxv1.pdf


----------



## basilio (1 March 2019)

Still powering on !! What a surprise. Up until recently any small rises were  immediately jumped on by sellers. But it seems as if (perhaps) the sellers have finished and the reality of it's mine assets and rapidly developing graphene products  are becoming recognised more appropriately.

Last year it was around the 70-80c mark an since then the Cobalt mine assets have effectively doubled and the graphene products have should excellent prospects.


----------



## basilio (8 March 2019)

Talga  still on the move. Up sharply in the past two days (over 20% increase).  They put out a long convoluted explanation for the last run which was basically justifying the release of the upgrade on the Cobalt resources.

They also noted that one of the local stock promoters has given them a big tick which they suggest is behind the run.  But they do have some great products  in the battery field which should be on the market very soon.


----------



## basilio (13 March 2019)

Well easy come, easy go...  The last two days have seen Talga reverse most of the gains made since the Cobalt  announcement and whatever else.  

Why is it so ? Why did it have such a quick run and then a sharp selloff ? I'm going to make a guess here.

It seems that a local stock promoter gave TLG a big review on the basis of its prospects.  I'm guessing this brought in a bunch of enthusiastic  investors who pushed the SP up for a couple of days - and then "someone" sold out when they though they had made enough. 

Perhaps a pump and dump ?


----------



## Ann (13 March 2019)

basilio said:


> It seems that a local stock promoter gave TLG a big review on the basis of its prospects.  I'm guessing this brought in a bunch of enthusiastic  investors who pushed the SP up for a couple of days - and then "someone" sold out when they though they had made enough.
> 
> Perhaps a pump and dump ?




You may well be right Bas, there are two things working against this stock, the price of Cobalt has fallen over 60% during the last twelve months and continues to fall. This is also a gold stock and gold got all excited for a number of days and now it is having a bit of a retrace. If gold rises again perhaps this may lift a bit.


----------



## basilio (21 March 2019)

Ann said:


> You may well be right Bas, there are two things working against this stock, the price of Cobalt has fallen over 60% during the last twelve months and continues to fall. This is also a gold stock and gold got all excited for a number of days and now it is having a bit of a retrace. If gold rises again perhaps this may lift a bit.




Not quite  correct Ann.. TLG major interest now is Graphite and Graphene. It is developing high quality products which are very close to commercialisation .

They do have a new Cobalt mine and that will be worth some dollars but it is only a part of the picture.


----------



## basilio (21 March 2019)

New significant announcement by TLG.  Tests on their new graphene Anode shoes outstanding performance in cold weather.
Up till now one of the issues with  electric car batteries has been problems with the cold. 

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190321/pdf/443nj6794x57bm.pdf


----------



## Ann (21 March 2019)

basilio said:


> Not quite  correct Ann.. TLG major interest now is Graphite and Graphene. It is developing high quality products which are very close to commercialisation .
> 
> They do have a new Cobalt mine and that will be worth some dollars but it is only a part of the picture.



The problem is Bas, there is no easy price chart to look at for Graphite as different forms of Graphite are priced differently. The prices of resource stocks tend to travel in the same direction as the underlying chart of that particular commodity. As a major part of this stock is Cobalt and the price of Cobalt is well demonstrated by charts the price of a stock is more likely to reflect what can be seen easily. Until Graphene and Graphite price can be easily referenced, the Cobalt price is likely to take preference as a price guide in my opinion.

Syrah Resources - SYR are quoted in conjunction with Graphite and one glance at SYR is not a pretty sight. *Graphite: Widespread Progress For Flake Graphite Projects*
Here is a five year chart of Cobalt...


----------



## basilio (21 March 2019)

Ann you need to look at the overall picture of TLG rather than relying on one dimension graphs.
*
TLG  isn't graphite.  *The mines they have enable them to practically mine pure graphene. On top of that they decided years ago to value add to the product. In that context they have developed a number of excellent products using their mined graphene.

I can tell you now that the cobalt mine they are prospecting will not stay in their hands for much longer. When they finish  establishing its JORC it will be sold and the proceeds returned to the TLG shareholders. That, as I understand it, is the intention


----------



## Ann (21 March 2019)

basilio said:


> Ann you need to look at the overall picture of TLG rather than relying on one dimension graphs.




This is 98% of how I trade stocks, it works for me. I have no desire for bedtime stories from self interested company directors. I also try not to create stories in my own head. The few times I have told myself a stock will climb because of.....whatever my imagination invented, I lost. I will stick to my 'one dimensional graphs' as they hold all the information I need to know about how a company is traveling regardless of the exciting stories the stock may conjure in the imagination.




basilio said:


> *TLG isn't graphite. *The mines they have enable them to practically mine pure graphene. On top of that they decided years ago to value add to the product. In that context they have developed a number of excellent products using their mined graphene.




Value adding is always a good way to go but again, we have to look at the cost/benefit of value adding. Is it viable? I don't know the answer to this but I look to the chart, it will confirm a truth or not. I checked where the stock jumped in February and sure enough it was all about the Talga Anode. Again today there is another price jump related to the Talga anode.

Now to the chart...

Looking at the chart I see a double top at around 0.66c which has now created an overhead resistance to overcome, once this is overcome the next potential resistance line is 0.85c which has failed three times. Above 0.85c it is in Blue Sky area. (No more historic overhead resistance to hinder it).


----------



## basilio (26 March 2019)

Another announcement on the testing and validation of the Talga anode.
Apart from the excellent results check out the cool Italian electric  motorbike. Very hot indeed.
Talga Anode Outperforms in EV Endurance Test


----------



## basilio (16 April 2019)

Update on their Vittangi PFS options.  The ore body is looking even easier  and cheaper to process. Good value
http://www.talgaresources.com/irm/PDF/2436_0/UpdatedSignificantresultspositivelyimpactPFSoptions


----------



## basilio (29 April 2019)

Two days of big volumes and sharp SP increase.  Has jumped from 63c to 71.5c.  No announcements but they have always said there was an imminent commercial announcement regarding the upgraded anodes.

We'll see.


----------



## peter2 (29 April 2019)

Seems I wasn't the only one looking at TLG today. 
I've added a position in TLG to the ASX40Pos portfolio.


----------



## basilio (1 May 2019)

Kiss of Death strikes again.

TLG drops like a stone today. Well 10% anyway. They had their quarterly report which seems quite encouraging.  Looks as if some investors have decided to take a profit very early.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (1 May 2019)

basilio said:


> Kiss of Death strikes again.
> 
> TLG drops like a stone today. Well 10% anyway. They had their quarterly report which seems quite encouraging.  Looks as if some investors have decided to take a profit very early.



It reached it's breakout target exactly.  Big pattern was the descending wedge.


----------



## basilio (1 May 2019)

Gringotts Bank said:


> It reached it's breakout target exactly.  Big pattern was the descending wedge.




Did your pattern predict a further 10% drop ? TLG has dropped from 71.5c to 57c today !! 

WTF ? I'm clearly going to win this months Stock Picking competition - just from the wrong end...


----------



## Gringotts Bank (1 May 2019)

basilio said:


> Did your pattern predict a further 10% drop ? TLG has dropped from 71.5c to 57c today !!
> 
> WTF ? I'm clearly going to win this months Stock Picking competition - just from the wrong end...



No I was expecting a small pull back where I could enter.  Apparently there's concern about cash reserves.


----------



## Elleng (1 May 2019)

0.52 now... what is going on?


----------



## greggles (1 May 2019)

Elleng said:


> 0.52 now... what is going on?




I just took a look at yesterday's Quarterly Report.

Quarterly loss of $2.713 million and a $8.042 million loss in the first three quarters of this financial year. $10.945 million cash left in the bank.

I don't know much about TLG but when are these operating losses expected to stop?


----------



## Ann (23 May 2019)

Up 11.82% so far today...
*Talga Resources reports positive study results for Vittangi graphite project, production of lithium-ion scheduled for 2020*

Australian advanced materials technology company Talga Resources (ASX:TLG) has reported “highly positive” results – including a pre-tax net present value of $1.5 billion – from a preliminary feasibility study for its wholly-owned Vittangi graphite project in Sweden.

The study confirmed the project to be technically and financially robust with “outstanding economic returns”, based on a staged conventional open pit mine with onsite concentrator and coastal anode refinery to produce a high-performance lithium-ion product trademarked as Talnode-C for the global battery supply chain.

It has been designed as a low capex, toll processing operation over two years to feed a Stage 1 anode refinery for the output of approximately 2500 tonnes per annum of Talnode-C. More...


----------



## basilio (23 May 2019)

Clearly lots of peeps read the SmallCaps website and decided this was worth piling into.
The important trick is getting  decent sales ticking over for their current  battery technology.


----------



## basilio (1 July 2019)

Talga has promoted a "world wide" stock promotion tour to spruik its  battery developments and graphene mine projects.

Hopefully this creates enough interest to keep the SP up.
They have also made a new Board Appointment.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190701/pdf/4467svz004265z.pdf


----------



## basilio (4 November 2019)

A significant announcement today I thought.
They have just started a trial on using graphene coating on a ship.  Its the single largest use of graphene to date.
*Global First as Talga Graphene Coating Begins Commercial-scale Trial on Ocean-going Cargo Vessel
*
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20191104/pdf/44b7nszyzyn1n4.pdf


----------



## basilio (11 November 2019)

Another announcement from Talga.

A story on their proposed Anode production plant. Looks beaut..
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20191111/pdf/44bgcm2wh2jw38.pdf


----------



## basilio (15 November 2019)

Talga announced a fund raising today to continue development on their Anode production plant.

Raising $6,25m at 44c.  SP has dropped from 55c to 46.5 on re opening.

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20191115/pdf/44bm30jvqg2by1.pdf


----------



## basilio (28 December 2019)

Another announcement on testing of  a graphene coating for ships to reduce drag.

Be nice to see some immediate commercial results somewhere in the company.
http://www.talgaresources.com/irm/PDF/2607_0/Talga39sNewGrapheneCoatingStartsLargeScaleTrial


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 December 2019)

basilio said:


> Another announcement on testing ....
> 
> Be nice to see some immediate commercial results somewhere in the company.



and the recent capital raise .. ..  _goes towards funding the last stage of development prior to planned Stage 1 financing of the Vittangi Graphite Anode Project. 

Use of funds includes scale up of Talnode®-C for customer qualification, progressing the Vittangi Graphite Anode Project Stage 1 DFS, advancing Talga’s north Sweden projects for battery anode products and graphene additives, and general working capital.._

Not much mention of immediate commercial results there


----------



## basilio (1 January 2020)

I think 2020 will bring together the commercial realisation of its anode technology and a spin off of its cobalt mine. Hopefully a very good year.


----------



## basilio (30 January 2020)

Been a bit of jump in past couple of days.  Announcement this morning about the progress  of their pilot plant producing graphite anode material.
Very engineering dense release.  Hopefully the  take home message is that they are moving smartly to a commercial product that will result in some decent sales 

•Successful scale-up of Talga’s active anode supply for Li-ion batteries (Talnode®) in pilot processing of 60 tonne graphite ore sample from Talga’s north Sweden Vittangi project 
•Milling and concentration program completed at toll mineral processor in Scandinavia achieves desired product targets using equipment up to 20x larger than that used in PFS work program
•Concentrate now progressing to next stage refining into Talga’s flagship anode product (Talnode®-C) for on-going development and larger customer qualification programs 

https://research.onlineinvesting.we...1MTAtMTA3SEhWMThMMUQ1UjE5U0FLNTlNMlM5RlUifQ==


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 January 2020)

Lots of steps not really understood or explained beforehand. But I guess all suppliers have same technical QC issues


> _Graphite anode is an advanced non-metal product that requires extensive physical validation by cell or battery manufacturers at increasing volumes prior to commercialisation. This is unlike most battery metals (such as lithium, copper or cobalt) that can be sold on a purity basis with little testing. _


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 March 2020)

- non-binding MoU with Mitsui
- potential strategic stake in TLG.
- looking at supplying anode materials for Mitsui customers

Up from 20c, hit 30, retreated a bit


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 April 2020)

It must be hard running when an operation that needs cash, a left-field event like Covid-19 drops in, unwelcome and uninvite. TLG has operations in 4 countries; working from home / remotely only goes so far. And when the research lab shutters up (Cambridge UK), it's difficult to replace.

Pleasingly, executives, board and senior management has accepted 20-50% salary reductions. Going to the market in current conditions isn't an option.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 April 2020)

Talga has teamed up with Bentley to _develop and provide graphene materials for the high performance electric motor windings to deliver an aluminium-based solution aimed at outperforming, and ultimately replacing, the copper windings currently used. _

The OCTOPUS project aims to deliver the ultimate single unit e-axle solution designed specifically to meet Bentley Motors performance specifications via optimised motor and power electronics technology and materials. The project is funded under the Office for Low Emission Vehicles and Innovate UK’s “IDP15: The Road to Zero Emission Vehicles” competition.

The improved motor windings form part of the project’s aim of developing next generation lightweight high performance component systems


----------



## basilio (27 April 2020)

Talga is definitely a good story. Management seems intent of making the project work vs just enriching themself. 
High quality product. Excellent collaborative partners.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 April 2020)

basilio said:


> Talga is definitely a good story. Management seems intent of making the project work vs just enriching themself.
> High quality product. Excellent collaborative partners.



Agree with that. Mark Thompson keeps plugging away. (So glad Warwick Grigor packed up and went)

But oh, the timelines. and the need for cash in the meantime. Sometimes I think "_Lightweight and high performance automotive component ... advancement could pave the way for opportunities to replace copper wire in many large-scale applications globally._” And then, reality sets in.


----------



## basilio (27 April 2020)

xxx Error


----------



## basilio (30 April 2020)

End of Quarter report highlighted some substantial movement in their projects. Been a 10% jump in SP today after the announcement. Lets see if something breaks soon.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200430/pdf/44hdtxzzkv6gv4.pdf


----------



## basilio (1 June 2020)

SP has now jumped four days in succession .  There was an announcement last week which seems to have  sparked the interest

_Australian battery anode provider Talga Resources Ltd (“Talga” or “the Company”)(ASX:TLG) is pleased to advise the Company has entered an agreement with Farasis Energy Europe GmbH (“Farasis”), a subsidiary of Farasis Energy Inc, one of the world’s leading manufacturers of lithium-ion batteries._


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 June 2020)

basilio said:


> SP has now jumped four days in succession .  There was an announcement last week which seems to have  sparked the interest
> 
> _Australian battery anode provider Talga Resources Ltd (“Talga” or “the Company”)(ASX:TLG) is pleased to advise the Company has entered an agreement with Farasis Energy Europe GmbH (“Farasis”), a subsidiary of Farasis Energy Inc, one of the world’s leading manufacturers of lithium-ion batteries._



the Ann. goes on to say _Talga will supply coated ('active') anode products for evaluation in Farasis batteries and assessment of potential business development opportunities, primarily in Europe._

Evaluation!  potential! Long way from contracts, steady sales, earnings, profits, dividends.....


----------



## basilio (1 June 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> the Ann. goes on to say _Talga will supply coated ('active') anode products for evaluation in Farasis batteries and assessment of potential business development opportunities, primarily in Europe._
> 
> Evaluation!  potential! Long way from contracts, steady sales, earnings, profits, dividends.....




So true... Still I am wondering why there has been some decent buying support for a few days. This release doesn't seem sufficient to warrant the action.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 June 2020)

still going

3 month, with Market Sensitive Anns.


----------



## basilio (20 June 2020)

Another announcement around their proposed new Graphite mine. The Swedish Government has declared  it "a project of national interest" . This basically means they want it to go ahead and will not allow actions to stop its development.

Announcement resulted in a jump in SP on thursday. 

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200618/pdf/44jr6p5dlyytq0.pdf


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 June 2020)

_- nice announcement from TLG:_


> • Expressions of interest received for Talga’s lithium-ion battery anode products exceed 300% of planned annual capacity of the Vittangi Anode Project
> • Talnode® products now in 36 active commercial engagements covering majority of planned European Li-ion battery manufacturers and 6 major global automotive OEMs
> • Talga expanding scale of Niska Scoping Study as a result of this significant interest



"Talga is entering the European market at a time when 100% of anode supply is still sourced from Asia. The Company’s marketing team reports that, post COVID-19, localisation is becoming an increasingly significant factor influencing customers' purchasing decisions."

(hold; free carried)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 June 2020)

nice way to finish the day


----------



## basilio (24 June 2020)

That is seriously good news..It would be interesting to see what the margins will be be on the planned anode sales and  when they believe production will commence.
Market certainly liked the news - with good reason.

I think there is much upside on this stock. It is still well below earlier highs and yet commercial progress is much closer and demand appears exceptionally strong.  The fact that potential customers are looking for local supply vs OS is another big deal.

Interesting to note there was no pre announcement SP jumps.  Excellent governance 
Hold.


----------



## basilio (28 June 2020)

Friday announcement pulled together the huge commercial interest in Talgas graphite anodes.
Seems as if indicated demand will justify expanding their graphite mine even at this stage.

Market liked the news as well.

There is also an upcoming webinar on Monday 29th
)(ASX:TLG) is pleased to feature in a live video webinar to be hosted by Benchmark Mineral Intelligence on Monday 29 June 2020 at 8.00am GMT+1 (3.00pm Australian Western Standard Time / 5:00pm Australian Eastern Standard Time). The webinar, titled Graphite Anodes: Building a 21st Century Supply chain in Europe, will be a deep-dive into the scale, speed and quality control needed to build a graphite anode supply chain to meet the demands of Europe's battery megafactories. Participating in the discussion alongside Talga’s Managing Director, Mark Thompson, is Adam Panayi, Head of Consultancy, Benchmark and Caspar Rawles, Head of Price Assessments, Benchmark.
https://research.onlineinvesting.we...2MTItNlUzSzJLSjhWT0oyRlNRNjFHMjFRSzBJSUcifQ==

https://research.onlineinvesting.we...0NzgtM1VJMUNDVUVVVDVFUzFGTDM0NFQ3UDk2M08ifQ==


----------



## basilio (6 August 2020)

New release today outlining the updated commercial production schedule of the  Anode project.

*Outstanding detailed feasibility study results support Talga’s anode project*
http://www.talgagroup.com/irm/PDF/b...bd96f32/Outstandingdetailedfeasibilityresults


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 August 2020)

This is coming together at a fair clip:
_Improvements in Project performance identified in the latest feasibility work include: _
_• Project development to proceed directly to commercial phase with Project commissioning in 2022 and commercial production in 2023, subject to commercial DFS planned for Q1 2021 _
_• Yield of Talnode-C (from graphite concentrate) increased to 99%, up from 88% in PFS _
_• Total recovery of Talnode-C (from graphite ore) increased to 90%, up from 80% in PFS _
_• Energy savings of 30% in graphite concentrate production _
_• Successful piloting of proprietary sustainable purification process producing battery-grade graphite concentrate without use of industry standard hydrofluoric acid _
_• Ability to produce Talphene graphene products for battery and polymer composite applications from anode refinery stream  _
_• Positive feedback on Talnode-C from major battery manufacturers including high capacity and fastcharge performance during qualification tests  _
_• Refinement of Talnode-C coating treatment based on input from automotive OEM customers _
_• Pre-production scale Talnode-C pilot plant to satisfy larger automotive OEM qualification process_

_The fast track pathway simplifies Project development and enables the Company to progress directly to commercial anode production of 19,000 tonnes per annum with commencement of construction in 2022 and production in 2023_.

Market liked the news; up 10% at open but slipping. With green credentials (EV batteries, and hydropower energy, in a good neighbourhood) and a viable pathway, it is easier for ESG mandated funds to come on board.

(Hold)


----------



## Country Lad (6 August 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> _The fast track pathway simplifies Project development and enables the Company to progress directly to commercial anode production of 19,000 tonnes per annum with commencement of construction in 2022 and production in 2023_.
> 
> Market liked the news; up 10% at open but slipping. With green credentials (EV batteries, and hydropower energy, in a good neighbourhood) and a viable pathway, it is easier for ESG mandated funds to come on board.




I would expect the price to consolidate or tail off for a while.  The main action has been the Talnode-C pilot plant and now that the completion of construction is 2 years away and production is 3 years away, eyes will likely be taken off TLG until these projects are progressed.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 August 2020)

Country Lad said:


> I would expect the price to consolidate or tail off for a while.  ...eyes will likely be taken off TLG until these projects are progressed.



its been "consolidating" for 3 years!


----------



## basilio (6 August 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> With green credentials (EV batteries, and hydropower energy, in a good neighbourhood) and a viable pathway, it is easier for ESG mandated funds to come on board.




I think this will be the key to strengthening the SP.
If a few ethical investment/renewable energy funds start taking a stake in the company it will underpin the SP.

I'm interested in how the next couple of years development will be financed and if Talga will  be able to finance internally  from sales or have to go back to the market.


----------



## basilio (14 August 2020)

BIG push on Talga this morning. 14% increase. Good volume.
No announcement and generally speaking Talga doesn't leak. 
Perhaps this is some institutional buy in  after the recent report ?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 August 2020)

basilio said:


> BIG push on Talga this morning. 14% increase. Good volume.
> No announcement and generally speaking Talga doesn't leak.
> Perhaps this is some institutional buy in .. ?



and day follows night


> Trading Halt: TLG considering, planning and executing a capital raising;


----------



## basilio (17 August 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> and day follows night




Interesting. Generally speaking a capital raising exercise results in a lower SP. Of course this time it might be different because  they may have already lined up some new players at a good price and their presence on the books brings extra working capital and institutional backing to the company.

We'll see..


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 August 2020)

....to raise up to $10 million through an institutional placement and had Canaccord Genuity in its corner as lead manager and bookrunner.

The offer was priced at 50¢ a share, which represented a 17.4 per cent discount to Talga's last close and a 12.1 per cent discount to the five-day VWAP, according to terms sent to funds.


----------



## basilio (19 August 2020)

Interesting to see strong demand for Talga shares while its still in the Trading Halt.
Clearly the market thinks the capital injection by an institution is timely and  represents a good investment.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 September 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> ....to raise up to $10 million through an institutional placement and had Canaccord Genuity in its corner as lead manager and bookrunner.
> 
> The offer was priced at 50¢ a share, which represented a 17.4 per cent discount to Talga's last close and a 12.1 per cent discount to the five-day VWAP



Talga has completed a review of its four JORC (2012) compliant graphite mineral resources within Vittanga to standardise parameters for increased accuracy in upcoming feasibility studies and enable better mine planning, permitting and reporting.

The review also identified significant new Exploration Targets to be tested along strike and at depth from current resources, providing potential for future additional resource growth. Highlights of results of the review include:
• _Updated Nunasvaara South Mineral Resource Estimate defines 15% increase in total natural graphite resources at Vittangi _
_• Vittangi graphite mineral resource now stands at 19.5 million tonnes at 24.0% graphite (based on revised 10% cut-off grade across project) 
• Vittangi remains the world’s highest grade natural graphite resource, set to play a significant role in battery anode production for the booming electric vehicle market 
• Talga’s total graphite resource inventory in Sweden increases to 55.3 million tonnes at 17.5% graphite, representing the largest source of natural graphite defined in Europe_
_• Additional growth Exploration Targets totalling 26–46 million tonnes at 20–30% graphite defined within Vittangi and set to be drill-tested for potential further increases in scale ._

Giving confidence to buy side.     today's lift take it to a high for the 12 month period (still below the earlier optimism)





(_Hold ... a 10 bagger actually)_


----------



## basilio (18 September 2020)

Interesting analysis  Dona. Frankly I don't really buy the idea that the updated JORC assessments have been the trigger for the steep run in the last couple of days.

IMV TLG always had  quite sufficient graphite resources to make a truckload of profit via its vertical anode production and the various  promised partners. The increase in proven resources  is great in the longer term but, I think, something far more tangible is on the table as far as production and sales.

I believe profitable sales now that make TLG truly cash positive  and demonstate the market is buying its products would be far more powerful in terms of advancing the SP than resreves that have to sold 15 years into the future.
'........................................................
10 bagger Dona ! That's rich ! That has to take you back to mid 2013 when Talga had been doing it's initial drills for graphite in Norway.
Long haul and hopefully the real deal is not too far around the corner


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 September 2020)

basilio said:


> 10 bagger Dona ! That's rich ! That has to take you back to mid 2013 when Talga had been doing it's initial drills for graphite in Norway.
> Long haul and hopefully the real deal is not too far around the corner



Best Gold company I have ever bought;  Talga Gold. Enjoyed the ride from WA goldie to graphite neophyte.  The more I learn of Mark Thompson, the more I like his approach (including seeing off Grigor). First dabble was in 2012; all in all, put in $30k and taken out $27K over the years and now sitting on $35k holding ; best (and riskiest) was taking a punt on the 1:3 rights issue at 5c in 2013, when oversubscriptions were available for the brave (or foolhardy such as _moi, _but allowed me to double up).

But basically, lucky!!


----------



## basilio (21 September 2020)

Talga taking off again this morning. Currently up 11% after Fridays spurt.
Will be interesting to see if they getting a speeding ticket..

Perhaps there is some significant news in the offing.

(Or it could just be a clever pump and dump..)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 September 2020)

basilio said:


> Talga taking off again this morning. Currently up 11% after Fridays spurt.
> Will be interesting to see if they getting a speeding ticket..
> 
> Perhaps there is some significant news in the offing.
> ...



Some accumulation initially following from Friday's lift, then the HFTers get on board, for the final blowoff, I'd reckon. 

Hit 92c, retreating to mid to high 80's

*



*


----------



## basilio (21 September 2020)

Still motoring along. Up 20%

Anyone prepared to pick the top ?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 September 2020)

basilio said:


> Still motoring along. Up 20%
> 
> Anyone prepared to pick the top ?



thought you just did
🎯


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 October 2020)

*Talga Fast-Tracks Mass-Producible Silicon Anode Product*

• Demand from European and US automotive and battery manufacturers for Talga’s silicon anode product Talnode®-Si drives 10x boost in commercial sample production capacity 
• Customer feedback supports Talga’s commercial approach in using lower cost metallurgical-grade silicon and mass production equipment  • Production of graphene-graphite precursors required to make Talnode®-Si added to the Niska process flowsheet and scoping study, pushing release to November 
• Positive market feedback and technical development lead Talga to fast-track preliminary feasibility studies for stand-alone European silicon anode refinery


> Li-ion battery producers are .... planning for the future, actively seeking batteries with higher capacity that can extend the range of EVs or increase the work time of portable electronic devices. Higher energy density can be achieved by using graphite anodes with increasing amounts of silicon and the automotive sector is expected to be the major source of growth, with predictions up to 40% of all EV batteries will contain some minor amount of silicon by 20262.





> However, greater amounts of silicon in anodes tends to create problematic swelling, cracking and lithium consumption leading to various issues including shorter battery life.  Additionally, the production costs of most silicon-based anodes is significantly higher than graphite based anodes. Talnode®-Si is a highly engineered composite of silicon and graphene-graphite, with materials and construction of the anode particles designed to manage swelling and increase performance, while using low-cost metallurgical-grade silicon for increased commerciality.


----------



## basilio (20 October 2020)

More news from Talga.
1) Appointment of  a European CEO to drive the  fast tracked silicon anode product
2) Presentation to CSIRO energy forum. Highlights the market for battery anode products.

SP at all time high 94c so there has been strong sopport over the past week.









						TLG share price and company information for ASX:TLG
					

View today’s TLG share price, options, bonds, hybrids and warrants. View announcements, advanced pricing charts, trading status, fundamentals, dividend information, peer analysis and key company information.




					www2.asx.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 October 2020)

just hit
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
, and closed, at $1.00

One of the better graphite stories. Took focus, and research; European location would help, too.


----------



## basilio (26 October 2020)

TLG is going nuts at opening.  Already at 1.09 with few sellers around.
Whether this is based on analysts finally deciding it is a good thing or some new imminent news or FOMO or whatever  - who knows.

Nice to see some solid green.


----------



## basilio (26 October 2020)

Getting a bit ridiculous now.. $1.18 ! Perhaps there is a serious announcement in the offing  and this is a leak ?  
Doesn't normally happen with Talga.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 October 2020)

basilio said:


> Getting a bit ridiculous now.. $1.18 ! Perhaps there is a serious announcement in the offing  and this is a leak ?
> Doesn't normally happen with Talga.



going to hang on to my 50,000


----------



## basilio (2 November 2020)

Significant announcement this morning. This could have been the driver to the most recent SP jump. I'm sure these discussions have taken time to reach fruition.

*LKAB, Mitsui and Talga confirm intent to jointly  develop Swedish battery anode production


•Swedish   state-owned   mining   and   minerals   group   LKAB   has   joined   Mitsui   in executing a tripartite non-binding Letter of Intent with Talga *
*
•The  LOI  outlines  the  intent  to  jointly  develop  Talga’s  Vittangi  anode  project  in northern Sweden following detailed feasibility study due Q1 2021 and due diligence •

Agreement  offers  significant  opportunities  for  synergies  across  Swedish  operations and infrastructure, regional investment and global sales/distribution  Battery anode company Talga Resources Ltd (“Talga” or “the Company”) *

(ASX:TLG) is pleased to advise it has entered into a non-binding tripartite Letter of Intent (“LOI”) with international high-tech mining and minerals group Luossavaara-Kiirunavaraa Aktiebolag (“LKAB”) and Mitsui & Co. Europe Plc (“Mitsui”), a subsidiary of global trading and investment company Mitsui & Co., Ltd. Talga  is  establishing  a  European  supply  of  sustainable,  low-CO2  emission  anode  materials  for lithium-ion  batteries,  including  construction  of  a  scalable  coated  anode  production  facility  and integrated graphite mining operations in northern Sweden (“Vittangi Anode Project”).  LKAB,  Mitsui  and  Talga  have  executed  the  LOI  with  the  intent  of  jointly  developing  the  Vittangi Anode  Project,  subject  to Talga’s  detailed  feasibility  study  (expected  March  2021)  and  related  due diligence.

 The project is located close to LKAB’s existing mining operations in Northern Sweden and a   range   of   potential   synergies   have   been   identified,   including   local   resources,   skills   and infrastructure.  In  addition  there  may  be  commercial  synergies  across  sales  and  distribution, alongside Mitsui, and in LKAB sustainability innovations in recycling and by-product processing.  Under   the   LOI   the   parties   have   the   non-exclusive   right   to   negotiate   and   enter   binding                     co-development  agreements  with  Talga  by  30  June  2021,  or  as  mutually  agreed.  Should  further agreements be entered into, Talga will release details in accordance with its disclosure obligations at that time.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 November 2020)

basilio said:


> Significant announcement this morning. This could have been the driver to the most recent SP jump.
> *LKAB, Mitsui and Talga confirm intent to jointly  develop Swedish battery anode production
> •Swedish   state-owned   mining   and   minerals   group   LKAB   has   joined   Mitsui   in executing a tripartite non-binding Letter of Intent with Talga *
> *•*Should  further agreements be entered into, Talga will release details in accordance with its disclosure obligations at that time.




I am just listening to the TLG webinar  ... I'd reckon the content from 20' to 26' would be far more a focus of forward looking market expectations.




__





						Vbrick Rev™
					






					webcast.csiro.au


----------



## basilio (6 November 2020)

Another sharp  SP increase and new high. Currently $1.39.

Lots of confidence and clearly new buy in from old and perhaps new investors.


----------



## basilio (9 November 2020)

Another day another steep jump in SP.  
I was absolutely certain  this would happen - because I didn't chose it for the monthly share comp. Always the case. 
I have picked TLG a number of times in the past. Just pleased that on the big picture there is certainly some strong confidence in the stock

Currently up 15% to 1.55..


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 November 2020)

basilio said:


> Another day another steep jump in SP.
> 
> Currently up 15% to 1.55....



and closed at its intraday, and alltime, high. The last week has been strong, but gaps appearing


----------



## basilio (9 November 2020)

Saw this report/promotion of Talga from March this year. Summarises the main points of TLG value.
A little out of date. Talga is going straight to a commercial anode production operation in 2021 and skipping the pilot plant









						Here’s 8 reasons to get excited about Talga in 2020 - Stockhead
					

Talga (ASX:TLG) plans to be the first and largest battery anode producer in Europe, an emerging electric vehicle powerhouse.




					stockhead.com.au


----------



## basilio (11 November 2020)

No ones taking any breaths on Talga.  Another steep rise today.  Up 25c .  Has jumped from $1.13 to  $1.79 since last Thursday

Clearly a significant rerating in the investment community.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 November 2020)

I would like to think most of the following _*Potential near to medium term catalysts *_are baked in, judging by recent price action.

_Release of Niska (expansion) scoping study _
_Mine and refinery Approvals 
Funding for full-scale development 
Off-take and commercial partnerships with key customers 
JVs for project development and Talnode commercialisation 
Release of Nunasvaara South DFS 
Construction of EVA plant and production scale-up _
_Talnode-C and Talnode-Si UK feasibility studies_

after hitting $2 just before the AGM (held yesterday) (... what were they expecting?), there was a bit of profit taking, but renewed interest today
_Five day chart, 15 min intervals:_


----------



## basilio (17 November 2020)

Still climbing steeply.  $2 point has been taken out now and currently at $2.09. I think day traders must be into it as well.  Management are also receiving performance rights. 

Have to say the jump from $1 to  $2 in barely three weeks is eyecatching and rewarding.  This is a 10 year stock that has rarely even approached the $1 mark.


----------



## UltraTraderMan (19 November 2020)

basilio said:


> Still climbing steeply.  $2 point has been taken out now and currently at $2.09. I think day traders must be into it as well.  Management are also receiving performance rights.
> 
> Have to say the jump from $1 to  $2 in barely three weeks is eyecatching and rewarding.  This is a 10 year stock that has rarely even approached the $1 mark.
> 
> ...



TLG     have been following fo 6+ years.     It is looking real good and a profit machine. I used to hold over 450k shares....wish I still did!  Thank you for the chart.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 November 2020)

Talga has appointed leading global financial services firm *Morgan Stanley* as the Company’s Financial & Transaction Advisor.  

.....  Given the globally strategic position of Talga in the lithium-ion battery supply chain and various financing opportunities, the Talga Board of Directors have appointed Morgan Stanley as the Company’s Advisor. Morgan Stanley has strong commercial relationships with existing and potential Talga battery anode customers and joint venture/development partners, and has acted in various M&A, corporate advisory and capital market roles for a range of major EV industry participants. 

 As the Company’s Advisor, it is intended that Morgan Stanley will, amongst other things, assist Talga in identifying and evaluating potential outcomes which may emerge from ongoing project development partnership, customer and financing discussions with European and international parties....

(_ better be worth it )_


----------



## System (23 November 2020)

On November 23rd, 2020, Talga Resources Ltd changed its name to Talga Group Ltd.


----------



## basilio (24 November 2020)

Announcement of MOU between Talga and ABB. Certainly moves the  project along.

*TLG  is  pleased  to advise it has signed a Memorandum of Understanding with global technology leader ABB to support the development and construction of Talga’s Vittangi Anode Project in northern Sweden.  *

Talga  is  constructing  a  scalable  battery  anode  production  facility  and  integrated  graphite  mining operation in northern Sweden, using 100% renewable electricity to supply ultra-low emission coated anode for greener lithium-ion batteries. The anode refinery is expected to commence production in 2023.  Under the MoU, ABB will utilise its industrial automation and electrification expertise to develop and co-ordinate  an  extensive  suite  of  production  control  and  process  solutions  for  Talga’s  vertically integrated lithium-ion battery anode operations. In addition, ABB will work together with Talga and its partners  to  provide  engineering  support  for  the  Vittangi Anode  Project  Definitive  Feasibility  Study, due for completion March 2021, with the intent to execute binding agreements for construction and operations in future.

SP up 16c .  


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02312498-6A1008549?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 November 2020)

Another tip notch player. The European industrial base will get behind the ambitious EV targets, if only for FOMO.


----------



## basilio (8 December 2020)

Talga has just released a scoping study on a its Niska South/North resources.
Very encouraging in terms of vastly expanding the size and potential profitability of their  Battery anode operation.
Should be a lively opening !



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02319255-6A1011271?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## basilio (9 December 2020)

Another update on TLG progress with enhanced Si anodes.  

It seems their practical research and development  into the anodes will double battery capacity and not too far away either.


			https://www.talgagroup.com/irm/PDF/e906358a-131a-403b-804a-d2d14c9a549e/TalgaBenchmarkWeekGraphiteampAnodes2020Presentation


----------



## redfire123au (10 December 2020)

Is it the AUD.SEK causing the TLG stock to drop?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 December 2020)

redfire123au said:


> Is it the AUD.SEK causing the TLG stock to drop?



Trading Halt --- Capital raising .


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 December 2020)

• Talga is undertaking a fully underwritten placement within its existing Listing Rule 7.1 placement capacity to raise *A$25 million*
• Proceeds will be used to fund the Electric Vehicle Anode pilot plant as part of the development of the Vittangi Anode Project located in northern Sweden
• Placement issue price of* A$1.450 *per share, representing a discount of 17.8% to the last closing price of A$1.765 per share as at 14 December 2020 and a 17.3% to the 1-month volume weighted average price of A$1.754
• Talga is also undertaking a non-underwritten *Share Purchase Plan* for all eligible shareholders to raise up to A$10 million.


....
and after the pilot plant
_*Strategic Partnering to Unlock Talga’s Potential and De-risk Development*_
_• Formal process to find a minority partner for the development of its integrated supply of graphite anodes_
_• Strong interest demonstrated by battery material suppliers, EV cell manufacturers and auto OEMs_


----------



## basilio (16 December 2020)

Updated investor presentation released as part of Capital raising.
Excellent detail. Well referenced.
Hopefully the funding for the pilot plant sees a swift move to commercial production.



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02322367-6A1012570?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 December 2020)

basilio said:


> Hopefully the funding for the pilot plant sees a swift move to commercial production.



well, that's what I took out of it.



> and after the pilot plant
> _*Strategic Partnering to Unlock Talga’s Potential and De-risk Development*
> • Formal process to find a minority partner for the development of its integrated supply of graphite anodes_



Mitsui, ABB, Morgan Stanley mentioned already


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 December 2020)

that negativity didn't last too long. When the placement and SPP announced, there was a selldown, but this has turned around today. It is early in the process, but the next _wall of worry _is participation in the SPP. With $10million available for allocation, does being an earlybird win, and the offer documents aren't available till 21 Dec, or would waiting till closer to the end date (15 Jan) give more certainty?
It is quite likely there will be scaling back if the upside continues to be there. (SPP at $1.45 a share). 

Compounding the challenge is the 'absolute discretion' of how the applicants are treated.







> As the SPP is not underwritten, the SPP may raise more or less than this amount.  If the SPP raises more than A$10 million, Talga may decide in its absolute discretion to accept applications (in whole or in part) that result in the SPP raising more than A$10 million.



and the tricky bit ...







> If Talga decides to conduct any scale back of applications ....[it] will be applied to the *extent and in the manner Talga sees fit,* which may include taking into account a number of factors such as the size of an applicant's shareholding at the record date, the extent to which the applicant has sold or purchased shares since the record date, whether the applicant has multiple registered holdings, the date on which the application was made and the total applications received from eligible shareholders.


----------



## basilio (29 December 2020)

I can certainly understand why Talga reserves the right  decide how to apportion  shares in the upcoming offer.

At the moment  taking up the offer looks like an excellent opportunity to be a smartie pants  and game the situation for a quick buck.  Simply speaking one could sell 20,690 shares now at say $1.70,  pocket  $35k  and then buy the same shares back at $1.45 at $30k with an instant $5k no risk profit.

I don't believe the company wants to allow or encourage such arbitrage plays and would  want to see a wider range of small holders add extra shares to their portfolio at a favourable discount. The value is there without  the overt arbitrage play and hopefully the share price stays supported rather than run down with mass share churns.

It does look like an attractive offer given the overall quality of Talgas business case. Sincerely hope there are no hidden glitches in the next 12 months development. I will be adding to my shares.


----------



## basilio (2 January 2021)

I think all teh ducks are lining up for Talga.  They will have sufficient cash to build their pilot plant and the range of potential customers and technology supporters should make 2021 a turning point.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 January 2021)

buying interest is back, now at 39c premium to $1.45 SPP .... wonder how much it will be scaled back, or if they close early?

(_I went the full $30K before Xmas_)


----------



## basilio (4 January 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> buying interest is back, now at 39c premium to $1.45 SPP .... wonder how much it will be scaled back, or if they close early?
> 
> (_I went the full $30K before Xmas_)
> View attachment 117696




Be really surprised and disappointed if they close early. They have reserved the opportunity to distribute shares as they see fit with regard to possible share gaming and also to take extra subscriptions if the opportunity arises. Certainly the current price spurt would encourage some arbitrage activity. Quite tempting.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 January 2021)

In my experience, any deliberate attempt to arbitrage ends poorly. By definition, where there's a gap of 20-30%, selling high & hoping to pick up same via SPP sees only a few allocated, and you end up with fewer shares. With the cap at $10mill, expect scale back or an early close.


----------



## basilio (6 January 2021)

Interesting. Got a  postcard mail from Talga  reminding/promoting the Share Purchase plan.  If they have already filled the $10m then theyseem to be encouraging some extra interest.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 January 2021)

*Talga Upsizes Heavily Oversubscribed   Share Purchase Plan*


> The SPP, targeting A$10 million, was heavily oversubscribed with eligible applications received for A$53.5 million at the issue price of A$1.45 per share.  Talga received 3,991 applications, representing a participation level of ~53% of eligible shareholders




_Given the strong support from shareholders, and the potential to bring forward a number of development opportunities and further de-risk project development, the Talga Board has exercised its discretion under the terms of the SPP to increase the size of the offer to *~A$30 million*._



> The strong demand from eligible shareholders necessitates a significant scale-back of SPP applications.  Scale backs have been applied using a range of factors outlined in the SPP Offer Document including trading activity since the SPP Record Date and metrics to reward longer-term shareholders.




.... no wonder there was a sell-off yesterday. This may take a  while to work out. Not everyone will be happy. Still well in the money, and higher this morning after the Ann.
_- 5 day chart; 5 min intervals_


----------



## basilio (20 January 2021)

Indeed ! Certainly the time and opportunity to fast track the  development funds for their projects. I think the decision to send out postcards to every shareholder in January indicated their determination to get as much oversubscription as they could.
There are certainly other players with fast charging/high density batteries so moving quickly in this market place makes excellent sense.
__________________________________
I noted they were paying  attention in allocating new shareholdings to shareholder activity since the announcement

_Scale  backs  have  been  applied  using  a  range  of  factors  outlined  in  the  SPP  Offer Document including trading activity since the SPP Record Date and metrics to reward longer-term shareholders.   Talga Directors eligible to participate in the offer have all applied for the maximum SPP entitlement and have been scaled back using the same factors. _


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 January 2021)

basilio said:


> Indeed ! Certainly the time and opportunity to fast track the  development funds for their projects.
> 
> _Scale  backs  have  been  applied  using  a  range  of  factors  outlined  in  the  SPP  Offer Document including trading activity since the SPP Record Date and metrics to reward longer-term shareholders.   Talga Directors eligible to participate in the offer have all applied for the maximum SPP entitlement and have been scaled back using the same factors. _



The way I read it, everyone will have some scaleback, LT holders may do better than others (moi !), traders / wanna-be stags will get squeezed. No-one will be completely happy.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 January 2021)

SPP shares are expected to be issued on Wednesday, 27 January 2021 and commence trading on the ASX on Thursday, 28 January 2021. 
Holding statements are expected to be dispatched on Wednesday, 27 January 2021. 
A total of 20,722,065 million new fully-paid ordinary shares will be issued, representing approximately 7.3% of Talga’s ordinary shares on issue prior to the SPP. 
*Refund Process*;  The payment of refunds for scaled back applications, as well as invalid applications, is expected to commence on Monday, 25 January 2021.


----------



## basilio (26 January 2021)

Came across this research on Talga on the net.
Interesting enough but in fact the producer just used the process of reviewing Talga as an example of how investors could run the ruler over any company they were evaluating.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 January 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> SPP shares are expected to be issued on Wednesday, 27 January 2021 and commence trading on the ASX on Thursday, 28 January 2021.
> A total of 20,722,065 million new fully-paid ordinary shares will be issued, representing approximately 7.3% of Talga’s ordinary shares on issue..
> *Refund Process*;  payment of refunds for scaled back applications, as well as invalid applications, is expected to commence on Monday, 25 Jan 2021.



SPP shares issued; I put in for $30K, got 15,932 which will cost $23,101.40 (same as 3 Directors).  Refund not in bank yet.

Back of the envelope calcs; the company tried to make as many shares issued to LT holders as possible. Bigger applications weren't trimmed ex-proportionately. Traders probably clipped. Will be interesting if there is a methodology released.

and quite a few taking bat and ball, and heading elsewhere


----------



## basilio (29 January 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> The way I read it, everyone will have some scaleback, LT holders may do better than others (moi !), traders / wanna-be stags will get squeezed*. No-one will be completely happy.*




Well Dona the Lord moves in mysterious ways.

All of us TLG investors who missed out on 30% of our shares at $1.45 can fill up at $1.39 !  So we get an even better discount than we thought we were getting when the SP was $1.80-$2.00 . 

Interesting times.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 January 2021)

Perhaps it got ahead of itself. 2023 until a real producer of note. Smedvig dropping their holding doesn't help.


----------



## basilio (29 January 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Perhaps it got ahead of itself. 2023 until a real producer of note. Smedvig dropping their holding doesn't help.



Perhaps Smevig decided that at the price it got it was a very good time to sell.
I tend to agree that with commercial production slated for 2023 the recent prices were very enthusiastic. But the good news is that Talga is now cashed up and can accelerate it's development.

IMV the mangement will use the  additional funds well and if the SP slips until production is established and real profits are generated so what ?


----------



## basilio (1 February 2021)

Quarterly Report has come out. Everyone is very happy - particularly with raising cash.

Highlight is the analysis of expanding their Anode production to 100k a year after 2023. Current plans are for a 19ka year plant but demand indications  make the 100k PA plant  very atractive.



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02336146-6A1018118?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## basilio (9 February 2021)

Pretty decisive price movements in the past 9 days.  The Quarterly report seemed to create a positive surge and it seems that some very strong buying today has pushed the SP up another 19c.  

There could be some new announcement but I wouldn't be surprised if some bigger buyers have decided to take a position in the company based on their soon-to-be accelerated progress

The overall market is down today so this would seem to be quite particular interest in the shares


----------



## Gavin Atkinson (11 February 2021)

Has everyone received their refund from the SPP yet?
I’m still waiting


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 February 2021)

Gavin Atkinson said:


> Has everyone received their refund from the SPP yet?
> I’m still waiting



went direct to the bank. day after allocation


----------



## Gavin Atkinson (11 February 2021)

Gavin Atkinson said:


> Has everyone received their refund from the SPP yet?
> I’m still waiting



Oh wait, I lie.  It went into a different account than what I was expecting


----------



## basilio (4 March 2021)

Have to say the softening Talgas SP is intriguing.  Dropped to 1.28 today.  One would have thought that the overall promise and quality of the project would be keeping investors onboard and/or attracting fresh interest.

Has anyone heard anything that might add some light to the picture ?


----------



## basilio (8 March 2021)

Update on the effectiveness of the graphene based  paint that Talga is promoting to protect ships from fouling. 
They have painted a couple of cargo ships and 15 months later they still look good. 
The graphene is a by product of their anode production so it's not that expensive.



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02350686-6A1023401?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 April 2021)

For the Vittangi Anode Project Detailed Feasibility Study in Sweden, _DFS work packages have been delivered to Talga by its UK-based engineering consultant for review; however, unexpectedly long restrictions on travel and site access due to COVID-19 have impacted finalisation of key data. European travel and access conditions are improving and the impacted study work is expected for completion towards DFS delivery late June 2021_.

Meanwhile Directors buying (modestly) on market during the recent SP weakness.

(Hold)


----------



## basilio (7 April 2021)

Finally a return by investors to Talga. Big jumps in the past few days.  There really shouldn't be much slowing down of work on the various projects and I think demand for EV cars is only quickening.


----------



## basilio (26 April 2021)

Talga has opened with a bang this morning.
Up  22c  /15% with no new announcement. 

Could be the penny has dropped  for a new fund manager or some  news in the wings.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 April 2021)

*I love the smell of volume in the morning*


----------



## basilio (26 April 2021)

basilio said:


> Talga has opened with a bang this morning.
> Up  22c  /15% with no new announcement.
> 
> Could be the penny has dropped  for a new fund manager or some  news in the wings.




Still charging upwards.  Now 35c/ 25% up.   No announcements. No speeding tickets either. 
The day traders must be making out !!


----------



## basilio (26 April 2021)

I  think I found  a possible  reason behind the sharp increase in TLG shares today.
ADO announced the results of a series of collaborative tests for it's technology which substantially improves battery performance. From reading the report I think Talga is one of the partners whose  anodes  will be enhanced by this development.

In any case this is  big news for all anode developers.









						AnteoTech (ASX:ADO) collaborator confirms promising anode test results
					

Evaluation work conducted by AnteoTech’s (ASX:ADO) collaborators on AnteoX have confirmed results of electrochemical performance enhancement




					themarketherald.com.au
				












						ADO share price and company information for ASX:ADO
					

View today’s ADO share price, options, bonds, hybrids and warrants. View announcements, advanced pricing charts, trading status, fundamentals, dividend information, peer analysis and key company information.




					www2.asx.com.au
				



(See todays announcement)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 April 2021)

truly impressive







(calling it; by the way)


----------



## basilio (26 April 2021)

Impressive indeed  ! Of course  beginning the right hand axis at $1.30 rather than Zero certainly enhances the visuals of the SP jump.....   It looks like an 8 fold increase in SP ...rather than 30%

It will be interesting to see if TLG is in fact the unnamed collaborator. But regardless they are in the same R and D field so they will knocking on the door to see if the technology adds another 20% to their anodes.

Overall this could be a stunning improvement to the capacity of batteries for cars and all storage applications.


----------



## basilio (26 April 2021)

ASX sent the speeding ticket. TLG response is "Nothing new". They did however note the keen interest in battery technologies and increased commitment of counties/ companies to going EV.

Does this mean it isn't ADO's collaborator ? One would think so. However as I suggested they should be moving very quickly to check out ADO's tech if can give their anodes an even bigger kick.

    26/04/2021 
2:18 p

               Response to ASX Price and Volume Query

 351KB


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 April 2021)

Here's what TLG said about Silicon Anodes (01 Sept 2000)

*Higher capacity through silicon anode*
*The electric mobility industry needs higher capacity batteries for longer range *

_Silicon anode is theoretically capable of >10x energy capacity of graphite anode in Li-ion battery _
_But today, silicon is being blended into graphite in only small amounts (3-5% weight) due to major and fundamental issues _
_Higher energy capacity can translate to longer range of electric vehicles or less weight (smaller batteries), so solving silicon issues can have big impact on EV use and production_
_*Silicon anodes have profound issues to overcome in practical use*_

_Silicon changes volume by 300% in charge/discharge cycles (compared to graphite 10%) _
_Volume change leads to a range of issues including: _
_-pulverization/breakage 
-delamination from current collector 
-build-up of thick, solid electrolyte interface (SEI) decreasing lithiation kinetics and ‘robbing’ lithium from cathode and electrolyte _

_So the more silicon, the shorter battery life, and failure ensues (rapidly)_

*Ultra-thin carbon nanomaterial enabling practical silicon anodes *

_Graphene additives or composites can enable silicon anodes to stabilise and extend cycle life _
_Graphene can work in various modes including protective coatings and nano-structures to control pulverisation during volume change, retain kinetics and moderate SEI formation_
*Talga graphene-enhanced silicon anode blended into commercial graphite anode *

_The silicon content in Talnode-Si is ~30%Wt _
_Silicon enables a range of loadings in existing anode blends _
_Commercial impact is potential longer range of electric vehicle, or same range with less weight from smaller battery_


The ADO piece today includes _:_
*Collaborator 5  - (A large central European silicon focused chemical company developing anode active materials.) *
_Collaborator 5 has developed a high energy anode design, which requires capacity limitation of the anode to reduce stresses during the lithiation (charging) of the silicon, to promote an increase in cycle life capacity. Using this approach Collaborator 5 undertook several tests of binder formulations using AnteoX as an additive. The results from the first set of tests indicated that the addition of AnteoX to Collaborator 5’s high energy anode design demonstrated an up to 16% improvement in cycle life, when tested in full cells against commercial cathode materials. The result suggests that the effectiveness of AnteoX is much more prominent if the anode coating is placed under greater stress caused by higher levels of silicon lithiation leading to higher anode utilisation and consequently energy capacity (Wh). _


----------



## basilio (26 April 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Here's what TLG said about Silicon Anodes
> 
> *Higher capacity through silicon anode*
> *The electric mobility industry needs higher capacity batteries for longer range *
> ...




It's intriguing isn't it ? I researched both statements and "guessed" TLG was Collob 5.  But there may well be another  European company that is also developing silicon rich anodes that is in fact the partner.

If Talga isn't the partner it is possible their  graphene technology is already superior to other competitors.  It is also possible that ADO's contribution of AnteoX will further improve their process and this possibility has lead to the fresh interest.

And of course there may be absolutely no connection at all .  In that case TLG  jumped today because of  some serious interest by new investors, re calibrartion of value by older investors or some imminent good news that has been leaked or deduced.

It would be very instructive for TLG management to actively respond to the ADO announcement.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 April 2021)

basilio said:


> It's intriguing isn't it ?



If you look at the collaborations that Talga has, in Europe, I think there is a fair probability that one of them ... from ABB , BASF on down ... may well be it. The amount of money being spent would certainly bring about shoulder rubbing at high levels.

Meanwhile, TLG's 25% lift today. No complaints from me.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 April 2021)

Here's another collaboration, this time in Australia. Look who's there!

_The Future Battery Industries Cooperative Research Centre brings together around 60 partners, including industry participants, Federal and State Government stakeholders, academics and researchers and broader participants and supporters from across related sectors.

Our tiered partnership model allows participants of all sizes to join us in this once in a generation opportunity to develop new technologies._






						Participants - Future Battery
					

The Future Battery Industries Cooperative Research Centre brings together around 70 partners, including industry participants, Federal and State Government stakeholders,




					fbicrc.com.au


----------



## sptrawler (27 April 2021)

Anything that improves the energy density of batteries, is going to have a big market reaction, so much depends on it.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 June 2021)

Talga has announced the _*positive conclusion* of its two feasibility studies into the technical and commercial prospects of a Talga Anode Refinery in the UK._ 

The Studies, investigating the feasibility of UK production of Talga's active battery anode products Talnode®-C and Talnode®-Si, were co-funded by Innovate UK under the UK Government’s Automotive Transformation Fund (ASX: TLG 4 November 2020).



> _Talga UK anode production would potentially deliver secure, cost-effective and sustainable active battery material for a more self sufficient UK electric vehicle industry. The Studies found it is _*technically and economically feasible to refine and produce Talga anodes *_in the UK, and identified the factors within the commercial, engineering, permitting and energy supply aspects of the project that would need to be further investigated._


----------



## basilio (7 June 2021)

Talga just release a new presentation titled "Graphite vs Silicon".  Basically an overview of the two substrates as the basis for new batteries.
The SP has dropped sharply, perhaps as a response to the presentation ?

IMV it's a very cautious story which highlights the big challenges facing scientists (including Talgas)  trying to use silicon to radically improve battery capacity.  There is  IMV only a little indication from the presentation that Talgas efforts are showing good results.

A few possibilities
1) They don't want to risk near term sales (2-4years)  of their Talnode C anode by projecting much better outcomes with the next generation technology.

2) Perhaps they are having real problems making Silicon work and are letting shareholders down a bit ?

3) In fact they are quietly confident they will make Silicon or sold state batteries a goer but right now they have all the funds they need to  commercialise the Talnode C anode and moving 100,000 tons a year from 2025 looks pretty good so they don't need to spruik the market too much.



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02382149-6A1035798?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## basilio (7 June 2021)

I'm rethinking my observations about Talgas latest presentation.
They make it clear Silicon has great potential but also poses many problems.
They then make clear their solution is gradual and focused very strongly on integration into current processes.

On reflection it seems technically and commercially quite pragmatic and clever.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 June 2021)

basilio said:


> I'm rethinking my observations about Talgas latest presentation.
> They make it clear Silicon has great potential but also poses many problems.
> They then make clear their solution is gradual and focused very strongly on integration into current processes.
> 
> On reflection it seems technically and commercially quite pragmatic and clever.



I listened to a webcast by Mark T recently. Impression I got is the end users expect exactitude in any and all product, and won't commit until then. So, the R&D is complex and each scale up offers no short cuts. But there's a pot of gold at the end. 

Silicon dreams will be no different. Am very impressed how the technical team has coalesced.


----------



## basilio (22 June 2021)

Latest announcement from Talga is another MOU with a  big battery company as partner for their anode production. 
Lot of steps in this process of commercialisation of their product but good to see the journey is well underway.



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02386588-6A1037632?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## basilio (28 June 2021)

Latest announcement notes an extension of discussions around a proposed co-development with Mitsui and LKAB of the new anode plants.
I suppose it would have great to have confirmed a complete agreement but an extension to discussions seems positive and encouraging.

The market has been spooked however . SP down 8%

_Battery anode and advanced materials company Talga Group Ltd (“Talga” or “the Company”) (ASX:TLG) is pleased to advise that the Letter of Intent (“LOI”) executed with LuossavaaraKiirunavaraa Aktiebolag (“LKAB”) and Mitsui & Co. Europe Plc (“Mitsui”) (ASX:TLG 2 November 2020) has been extended by mutual agreement until 30 November 2021.

 The LOI considers co-development of Talga’s initial European green anode project for lithium-ion batteries. This includes construction of a scalable 19,000tpa anode production facility and integrated graphite mining operation in northern Sweden (“Vittangi Anode Project”) (ASX:TLG 23 May 2019) with an additional 85,000tpa expansion opportunity (“Niska Project”) (ASX:TLG 7 December 2020).

 Since entering the LOI LKAB and Mitsui have been undertaking due diligence, including customer interactions, and advanced discussions on potential joint development. Terms of the potential joint venture are being positively progressed but remain to be agreed to and the parties will continue negotiations under the extended LOI. 

The LOI extension provides LKAB and Mitsui the non-exclusive right to negotiate and enter into a binding joint venture agreement with Talga by 30 November 2021, or as mutually agreed. All other terms of the LOI remain unchanged.

 Commenting on the agreement, Talga Managing Director Mark Thompson said: “Talga is very pleased to progress JV partner discussions with LKAB and Mitsui for the development of our European anode supply chain to serve the lithium-ion battery market from our Swedish operations. We look forward to continue exploring potenti_al synergies across operations, investment and global sales/distribution in our partnership negotiations.”


----------



## basilio (30 June 2021)

Last few days has seen Talga shares take a hit.  I think the underlying economics and development of their project is still exceptionally sound. Hopefully the low SP brings out some value investors and perhaps the company starts some selective spruiking of it's future.


----------



## basilio (30 June 2021)

Yep just bounced back*  after* I picked it for next months comp  and* before* the start of july..


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 July 2021)

basilio said:


> Yep just bounced back*  after* I picked it for next months comp  and* before* the start of july..



The DFS is out. Defined as _robust_.   ... Don't sweat too much, bas


----------



## basilio (1 July 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> The DFS is out. Defined as _robust_.   ... Don't sweat too much, bas




Surprise, surprise..   I have always been impressed with the basic parameters and the managerial capacity of Talga to turn these into a profitable operation that may actually benefit shareholders. This is definitely the time to wheel out the DFS and reinforce the actual metrics of their case.

So their trick now is to see what sort of partnerships they need/want to do ensure the factory is built in due course.



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02390252-6A1038921?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## basilio (15 July 2021)

TLG released a presentation for an EV Technology seminar on 14th July. Since the release the SP has drifted down again.

I think the downer was the observation that they expected the anode plants to be operational  from 2024.  My memory was that there would be production from possibly 2022 to 2023.  Pushing this out to 2024 is disappointing. Perhaps raises concerns about cash flow until then ?

    14/07/2021 
12:25 pm

               Presentation - Rho Motion EV Battery Technology Seminar


----------



## basilio (16 July 2021)

basilio said:


> TLG released a presentation for an EV Technology seminar on 14th July. Since the release the SP has drifted down again.
> 
> I think the downer was the observation that they expected the anode plants to be operational  from 2024.  My memory was that there would be production from possibly 2022 to 2023.  Pushing this out to 2024 is disappointing. Perhaps raises concerns about cash flow until then ?
> 
> ...



Right... So after all my winging and moaning about the SP yesterday, today Talga has attracted some keen interest and has jumped 8% .

So who knows what the story is.  Perhaps there is a partnership  announcement in the wings  ? Or just that some new investor believes this is well undervalued.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 July 2021)

Wright’s law, the theory that the more of something that gets produced, the faster its cost goes down.

-  _the closer to production, the more the upside is screwed down. _


----------



## basilio (10 August 2021)

Sharp drop this morning on high turnover. Someone is wanting out. 

Could be a buying opportunity ?


----------



## basilio (10 August 2021)

Still strong selling pressure. Another big dump in early afternoon saw the price drop to $1.29.

Curious.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 August 2021)

basilio said:


> Still strong selling pressure. Another big dump in early afternoon saw the price drop to $1.29.



The true believers are out buying today, @basilio .... TLG rising to $1.45, on this Announcement?

Life Cycle Assessment Highlights  Talga’s World-Leading Green Battery Anode

_• Life Cycle Assessment (LCA) shows Talga's flagship battery anode product, Talnode®-C, is world’s greenest graphite anode  
• This initial LCA into Talga's planned lithium-ion battery anode production in Sweden was completed by Hitachi ABB Power Grids  
• Production of Talnode®-C emits 96% less greenhouse gas than incumbent EV battery anode produced in China 
• Equivalent to a reduction of ~2,900,000 tonnes of CO2 per million EVs produced 
• Results show 86% of Talnode®-C production emissions are inherited from external suppliers, allowing for further optimisation through strategic procurement processes 
• LCA accords to ISO 14040 - 14044 standards and the German Association of Automotive Industry principles for data collection_


----------



## basilio (12 August 2021)

Powerful response today.


Dona Ferentes said:


> The true believers are out buying today, @basilio .... TLG rising to $1.45, on this Announcement?
> 
> Life Cycle Assessment Highlights  Talga’s World-Leading Green Battery Anode
> 
> ...



Indeed ! I saw that story and the SP response.  I think it's well warranted in terms of how Talgas product will be viewed by businesses and governments wanting to reduce their cabon footprint.

Have to say that yesterdays sellers might be feeling a bit miffed.


----------



## basilio (30 August 2021)

Significant story.  What is significant  is how much interest business has expressed in buying the graphite anodes. They have already advanced their anode production goals to 100,000 tons a year  for 2025-26 and that seems on the skinny side.

*Depth Extension Drilling Commences at Europe's Largest Graphite Resource*

*• Testing of resource depth extensions underway at Vittangi Graphite Project in Sweden, the source of the world's greenest Li-ion battery anodes 
• Depth extension drilling expected to be completed by mid-October, with study of assay results beginning in Q4 2021 
• Follows geotechnical and measured resource drilling programs completed this month at Nunasvaara South, the initial development within the Vittangi project*

....The drilling campaign and the Niska Scoping Study are a result of significant external commercial interest in Talga’s green graphite anodes for Li-ion batteries. Engaged customers' annual demand, including current expressions of interest and targeted 2025 anode supply, now exceeds 14 times the 19,500tpa Talnode®-C production capacity outlined in the Vittangi Anode Project DFS (ASX:TLG 1 July 2021). By 2030, engaged customers’ demand is estimated to exceed 50 times the DFS capacity with 30% of this demand coming from European manufacturers.

Confidential qualification processes using Talnode® samples have increased to 62 active programs across 48 customer engagements. Talga is now working directly with 11 automotive companies and the majority of announced battery manufacturers in Europe under advancing qualification and procurement processes.



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02414449-6A1047800?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 August 2021)

basilio said:


> By 2030, engaged customers’ demand is estimated to exceed 50 times the DFS capacity with 30% of this demand coming from European manufacturers.






basilio said:


> Confidential qualification processes using Talnode® samples have increased to 62 active programs across 48 customer engagements. Talga is now working directly with 11 automotive companies and the majority of announced battery manufacturers in Europe under advancing qualification and procurement processes.



@Garpal Gumnut . The sprint to production is actually a laborious grind, to get EV batteries into cars. RNU would be way back in the race, but the glittering prize is what they're all after.


----------



## basilio (13 September 2021)

TLG shares have jumped after a Press release outlining expansion of their agreement with ABB.  It highlights the progress they are making to construction of their graphite concentrater and anode production facilities.

*ABB and Talga Expand Agreement to Mine Electrification *

Battery anode and advanced materials company Talga Group Ltd (“Talga” or “the Company”) is pleased to advise that following successful completion of its Detailed Feasibility Study it has extended and expanded the Memorandum of Understanding (“MoU”) with global technology leader ABB. Talga is constructing an ultra-low emission battery anode production facility and integrated graphite mining operation in northern Sweden, using 100% renewable electricity to supply greener anode for lithium-ion batteries.

 According to a recent Life Cycle Assessment prepared by Hitachi ABB Power Grids, the production process of Talga's flagship anode product Talnode®-C emits 96% less CO2 equivalent (CO2-eq) than the anode material most commonly used in EV batteries today. This is equal to a reduction of approximately 2.9 million tonnes of CO2-eq per million electric vehicles1.



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02420627-6A1049982?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## basilio (13 September 2021)

Todays announcement has certainly sparked some buying support. Up 11% to date  on heavy demand. 

There may be more behind this announcement but perhaps there has been some new decisions made from investors about getting on board or topping up their portfolios.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 September 2021)

basilio said:


> Todays announcement has certainly sparked some buying support. Up 11% to date  on heavy demand.



Talga closed at day's high of $1.59 , + 13% , and on best volume for 3 months.


----------



## basilio (23 September 2021)

Another significant announcement. Talga's graphite mine is now effectively beginning production.  SP has jumped 5%

*Talga's Vittangi Graphite Trial Mine Commenced*

• Trial mining commenced at Niska South, part of Talga's Vittangi graphite project
• Bulk natural graphite ore from trial mine to be refined into Li-ion battery anode in customer trials for electric vehicle market
• First stage excavation reveals high grade zones at shallower depth than expected

The 2021 trial mining campaign ("Campaign") is extracting an approximate 2,500-tonne sample of natural graphite, an EU defined 'critical mineral', from the Niska South deposit of Vittangi (see Figure 2). The raw ore will be processed and refined into the Company’s flagship Li-ion battery anode product Talnode®-C, for large scale qualification trials in EV batteries

The anode product produced from this Campaign will be the first large-scale use of natural graphite from the Niska part of Vittangi since successful metallurgical testing of the drill core for the Niska Scoping Study (ASX:TLG 7 December 2020). The study considered standalone production of ~85,000tpa Talnode®-C anode and ~8,500tpa Talphene® graphene for silicon anodes to be added to existing plans for 19,500 tonnes anode per annum from Nunasvaara South (ASX:TLG 1 July 2021)


----------



## basilio (21 October 2021)

Been watching Talga with interest in the past week.  Has  steadily moved up almost 20% since Monday and much more since 12th Oct. Volume has gone up significantly as well. No announcements as yet  and they don't normally leak.

Could be some renewed interest in their progress or  perhaps an indication of  a significant announcement.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 October 2021)

an oft-repeated refrain; from the Quarterly



> Construction of Talga’s* Electric Vehicle Anode *qualification plant in northern Sweden continues with key anode production equipment in transit to site or nearing completion by European and Japanese manufacturers.





> Global *container handling delays *have impacted the delivery date of the EVA’s kiln, pushing  back delivery by 2 to 4 weeks.  Shipping is projected to continue to experience significant disruption, however the Company expects to still meet its original timeline to start EVA commissioning in Q4 2021 with full commissioning completed in Q1 2022.


----------



## basilio (5 November 2021)

basilio said:


> Been watching Talga with interest in the past week.  Has  steadily moved up almost 20% since Monday and much more since 12th Oct. Volume has gone up significantly as well. No announcements as yet  and they don't normally leak.
> 
> Could be some renewed interest in their progress or  perhaps an indication of  a significant announcement.





See.. If you wait long enough almost every prediction can come true

Talga dropped like a hot potato directly after my last prediction.  But in the last two days  another surge in buyers and the SP has jumped 20%.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 November 2021)

basilio said:


> Talga dropped like a hot potato directly after my last prediction.



Nice direction. Hope it holds. (That may involve fewer predictions, eh @basilio )


----------



## basilio (5 November 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Nice direction. Hope it holds. (That may involve fewer predictions, eh @basilio )




I thought it would be far too obvious to be obvious regarding my "predictions"
Best idea  (on past performance) is to sell out NOW  and buy back when it drops 20%.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 November 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Nice direction. Hope it holds ...



Early buying took it quickly to $1.85 in the morning, where it stayed, or above. The afternoon saw a low vol rise to $1.92 and it held near to close at 1.905 (13% up for the day). I liked the way TLG held on to the early gains


----------



## basilio (17 November 2021)

TLG has reported an MOU with another major battery anode supplier to effectively market both their products to major car companies.

*Long Time Technology and Talga Battery Anode Agreement*

Battery anode company Talga Group Ltd (“Talga” or “the Company”)(ASX: TLG) is pleased to advise it has entered into a Memorandum of Understanding (“MOU”) with Long Time Technology Co., Ltd (“LT Tech”), a leading manufacturer of anode materials used in lithium-ion batteries. Headquartered in Taiwan, LT Tech serves global battery customers from four production centres utilising natural and synthetic graphite (the latter manufactured with hydropower). LT Tech is a publicly traded company, co-owned by Foxconn Technology Group (“Foxconn”), a Tier 1 contract manufacturer of electronic devices and, more recently, electric vehicle platforms



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02453054-6A1063138?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 November 2021)

basilio said:


> TLG has reported an MOU with another major battery anode supplier to effectively market both their products to major car companies.




While a non binding MoU,  this Anode Testing Contract looks to secure _increasing volumes of materials for larger cell trials and to complete qualiﬁcation programs with agreed customer_s. Foxconn is the 4th largest technology company in the world.



> _TLG is pleased to advise it has entered into a Memorandum of Understanding with Long Time Technology Co., Ltd, a leading manufacturer of anode materials used in lithium-ion batteries. Headquartered in Taiwan, LT Tech serves global battery customers from four production centres utilising natural and synthetic graphite (the latter manufactured with hydropower). LT Tech is a publicly traded company, co-owned by Foxconn Technology Group, a Tier 1 contract manufacturer of electronic devices and, more recently, *electric vehicle platforms*. _


----------



## basilio (25 November 2021)

Two new release from Talga that keep the company of track for commercial success

1) New drilling results for their graphite tenements  are showing exceptionally high grades. They are from 25 -30% plus. This will expand their  reserves and ensure there is no resource brake on graphite production

2) Their EVA plant construction (Electric Vehicle Anode)  is on schedule for completion and commissioning in First Quarter 2022.  Despite COVID and other shipping delays they seem to have kept up their overall construction schedule.



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02457135-6A1064685?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		




			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02456489-6A1064462?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## basilio (30 November 2021)

Not so good news on Talga today.  The discussions with Mitsui and LKAB have fallen through.  SP taken a bit hit.

Tripartite LOI Update


----------



## mullokintyre (30 November 2021)

So, at what price do we think its a potential buy back in?
Its down from Donas high comments of September, and approaching the 1 .46 from August when the LCAP announcement was made.
Like the story, and traded it in and out two years ago, but it go away from me and never bothered to chase it.
Question is, at what level will the support be at which it provides a floor?
Mick


----------



## basilio (30 November 2021)

A real down day for Talga.  Finished at its low point $1.48 dropping almost 18%.  Essentially it seemed that one iron in the fire of joint partnerships hadn't come to fruition. Disappointing but how bad is that news ?

I don't know. Perhaps there was more to the proposed joint venture than meets the eye .  I hope that TLG management can  offer some bigger picture good news in the following weeks.

As background to this news however, it is worth noting that questions were raised at the AGM about how TLG was intending to finance a $1.2Billion build on their proposed 100,000 tonne a year Anode  production factory.

Perhaps it time to re-check post 227 ?

2021 AGM Q&A


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 November 2021)

yeah, well, er, um, don't fall in love with  any stock. Talga are not the only graphite / graphene play. The synthetic producers seem to be in the ascendant, still. Cost, quality control. But a worse footprint in energy/ Carbon .

I was looking at NVX, another outfit pushing ahead. "[we]_continue to advance conversations, sample testing and qualification programs with Samsung SDI, Sanyo-Panasonic and other major cell manufacturers and automotive OEMs under confidentiality arrangements as these companies aim to secure their supply chains for the expansive growth in US battery demand to take place in the coming years_.... "

Look elsewhere, outside AU and there will be plenty of others. The TLG narrative stresses the European aspect, fair enough, and other efficiencies, but they haven't snagged the definitive cast-iron agreements. 2025 is a while away. And the big boys play hard.



> Q: Does Mark still stand by the statement that no capital increases or entry of institutional investors is planned for the time being, and that financing is more likely to be provided through loans or customer participation in project costs?
> A: Talga continues to carefully consider its capital and cash management options with a focus on progressing our core technologies and projects to commercialisation. Debt markets and potential customer participation present opportunities for Talga to reduce risk and collaborate with partners, however, in pursuing optimum returns for our shareholders, it is appropriate that Talga considers a full range of financing options.






> Q: When does Talga plan to raise the $1 billion of capital needed to produce 100,000 tonnes of anode materially annual from 2025/2026?
> A: As above, Talga's strategic plans and capital management are considered in concert by management and board, with a balance between short term funding requirements and longer term development capital.


----------



## basilio (13 December 2021)

Some good news today.  The MOU with Mitsui has been broadened and extended. They seem to be going places with this prospective partnership. Certainly brightens up the picture after the previous announcement of another prospective partnership that didn't happen.


Mitsui Extends and Expands MOU with Talga


----------



## Malown1 (29 December 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> The TLG narrative stresses the European aspect, fair enough, and other efficiencies, but they haven't snagged the definitive cast-iron agreements.



Certainly no agreements yet, but with only trial mines approved for 25,000 tonnes any agreements would be "subject to...."
Full mining applications I believe are due 2022, so this should see a lessening of 'risk' for the Vittangi project, and allow definitive offtake agreements.
TLG Anode qualifications have been undertaken for over 2 years to date with 11 major OEM's, and over 50 total customers. This puts TLG in the frontrunner position when mining granted IMHO.

For these reasons, TLG added to my tips for 2022.

Good luck all for a great 2022.


----------



## basilio (2 February 2022)

Announcement on the  Vittangi mining operations.  Certainly  a ton more high quality graphite out there !
SP jumped well

*Further** Spectacular Vittangi Graphite R**esults*

• Drilling at Talga’s Vittangi Graphite Project delivers further spectacular graphite grades
over substantial widths, with all deposits remaining open along strike and at depth

• Grades up to 50.1% graphite ("Cg") (NUS21015) returned from program that tested depth
and strike extension targets. Significant downhole intercepts include:

o 52m @ 29.0% Cg (from 128m) NUN21005 incl. 19m @ 40.0% Cg
o 38m @ 29.0% Cg (from 102m) NUN21004 incl. 15m @ 40.1% Cg
o 51m @ 28.7% Cg (from 175m) NUS21015 incl. 24m @ 35.8% Cg
o 39m @ 29.8% Cg (from 124m) NUN21002 incl. 17m @ 36.1% Cg
o 70m @ 23.7% Cg (from 58m) NUS21011 incl. 23m @ 33.2% Cg

• Balance of drill results expected during February 2022, followed by revision of ore reserves
and resources amid booming Li-ion battery anode demand

Further Spectacular Vittangi Graphite Results


----------



## basilio (24 February 2022)

The rubber hits the road. Be interesting to see how quickly 23 expressions of interest turn into commercial sales.
SP went down.  There's a war about start in Europe.

*Talga produces Europe’s first battery anode during EVA plant commissioning •*

 .Talga produces Europe’s first Li-ion battery anode during commissioning of its Electric Vehicle Anode (EVA) qualification plant in Sweden 

• More than 20 battery manufacturers and automotive customers engaged to receive Talnode®-C from the EVA production for large-scale EV battery qualification and procurement processes 

• EVA plant project executed on time and within budget with full commissioning expected to be completed late March 2022

 Battery and advanced materials company Talga Group Ltd (“Talga” or “the Company”)(TLG:ASX) is pleased to announce the maiden production of its flagship Li-ion battery anode during commissioning of its EVA qualification plant in Luleå, Sweden. The EVA facility is understood to be Europe’s first Li-ion battery anode plant. The maiden production of Talnode®-C, as part of kiln commissioning, represents a significant step for Talga and the emerging green European battery industry. Talnode®-C has the lowest CO2-eq profile in the world for coated anode (ASX:TLG 12 August 2021). Following the completion of plant commissioning, Talnode®-C will be shipped to battery cell makers to undergo next stage commercial testing. *To date, Talga has received engagements from 23 battery manufacturers and major automotive OEMs for Talnode®-C produced at the EVA pla*nt.

Talga produces Europe's first battery anode


----------



## signalFollower (24 February 2022)

yeah I took a position and then doubled it upon the announcement today, been aware of Talga for quite some time, and I'm kind of thinking that the sell off has been overdone given it is approaching production and having saleable products and revenue


----------



## frugal.rock (25 February 2022)

Will be watching the progress of Talga.
Chart looks interesting... it's either break up or down from here, however, being what it is, my sentiment is erring on it will break up, with the geo political thing putting a caveat on that sentiment.

So in summary, short term iffy either way, but medium to long term is suggestive of the SP increasing. My 2 cents. 😬


----------



## frugal.rock (1 March 2022)

My official unofficial pick for the March comp. 
Missed the deadline...  shite happens.


----------



## frugal.rock (3 March 2022)

ASX Release  ASX: TLG
3 March 2022

Drill results to upgrade Europe's largest graphite resource

• Final results from Talga's 2021 Vittangi drilling in Sweden return world-class grades, paving way
to upgrade Europe’s largest natural graphite resource for Li-ion batteries

• New deposit confirmed at Nunasvaara East with drill intercepts including:
o 51m @ 28.4% Cg (from 8m) NUN21028 incl. 12m @ 35.7% Cg
o 22m @ 28.4% Cg (from 31m) NUN21012 incl. 8m @ 39.4% Cg
o 34m @ 26.1% Cg (from 40m) NUN21024 incl. 14m @ 28.2% Cg

• Niska South deposit extended at depth and along strike with intercepts including:
o 24m @ 32.5% Cg (from 111m) NIS21011 incl. 9m @ 36.6% Cg
o 26m @ 25.3% Cg (from 73m) NIS21005 incl. 9m @ 31.2% Cg
o 22m @ 27.5% Cg (from 63m) NIS21010 incl. 7m @ 37.4% Cg

• Revision of Vittangi JORC graphite resources underway, with drilling to re-commence immediately to continue growing feedstocks for battery customer roadmaps.







Is that a rising wedge I see forming, coupled with volume contraction....?


----------



## basilio (3 March 2022)

Finally Talga getting ahead of steam on the back of these updated graphite resource figures.  Worth remembering that the last stock issue was at $1.46 ! Today it has jumped over that price.
Which is good to see.

Hopefully turning the graphite into anodes and returns is very close as well.


----------



## Malown1 (3 March 2022)

Still waiting on full mining permits due circa April-June.
Meanwhile can dig 20k tpa under existing approved trial permit.
A rocket under SP when full approval IMHO.

GLTAH


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 March 2022)

_Europe’s first Li-ion battery anode plant successfully commissioned and operating _

• Talga has successfully commissioned and is now operating its Electric Vehicle Anode (EVA) qualification plant in northern Sweden to supply coated anode for battery customer qualification 
• The EVA plant uses graphite concentrate from the Company’s wholly-owned Vittangi Graphite Project to produce Talga’s flagship Li-ion battery anode product Talnode®-C 
• More than 20 battery manufacturers and automotive customers engaged to receive Talnode®-C samples for large-scale EV battery qualification and procurement processes 

_When I see the hoops TLG has jumped through to achieve customer qualification for their Anode to keep the end users happy, it introduces an element of caution for other aspiring graphite plays. Yes, there is a lot of graphite out there in the field but it seems identifying a resource and shipping it out is the easy bit. The quality control for end product is the hard part, and where the money is (!). Battery manufactures would expect nothing less_.


----------



## basilio (31 March 2022)

A real achievement.  Turning ore into product that customers need and will pay for. Market has responded strongly.  Look forward to seeing the uptake by customers - and the dollars


----------



## JohnDe (31 March 2022)

basilio said:


> A real achievement.  Turning ore into product that customers need and will pay for. Market has responded strongly.  Look forward to seeing the uptake by customers - and the dollars




Maybe another November 2021 coming


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 March 2022)

JohnDe said:


> Maybe another November 2021 coming



will take the first half of Nov, but not the retracement/ evaporation that followed

Today, TLG ran hard, up 20% and closed on its high for the day.


----------



## frugal.rock (31 March 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> My official unofficial pick for the March comp.



About 30.7% for the month.
Not too shabby 🐙


----------



## peter2 (8 April 2022)

I've bought the pull-back dip in *TLG*. I like that the dip in price has been on lower than average volume. The selling has probably been short term profit taking after the sudden spike up due to the good news. I like buying these types of dips when I think the positive sentiment is strong and the lower prices may induce others to buy. 

Price shouldn't fill the gap it left after the news (break-away gap). If it does, then the premise of my trade is invalid.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 May 2022)

I_ wonder how long this little run will last, before the sellers smash it down again?


*Talga’s battery anode growth ambitions *_*boosted with 54% graphite resource increase*

Critical mineral source grows to secure EU Li-ion battery supply chain 
• Vittangi Graphite Resource boosted by 54%, adding more than 10 million tonnes to Europe’s largest graphite resource, a critical mineral for lithium-ion batteries


----------



## basilio (14 June 2022)

Talga released an update on the financing of their Anode project.  Looks promising but as usual all the ducks have to be lined up before take off.

TLG has been unceremoniously smashed in the last  fortnight. Has fallen from $1.47 to 1.08 currently. 




			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02531091-6A1095409?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## basilio (21 July 2022)

Talga has moved a significant step closer to financing their Anode project.  It's Government supported finance so it will be better value than commercial banks. SP has jumped on the news.

               Swedish ECA finance support for anode project 
+


----------



## JohnDe (3 August 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> I_ wonder how long this little run will last, before the sellers smash it down again?
> 
> 
> *Talga’s battery anode growth ambitions *_*boosted with 54% graphite resource increase*
> ...




About 4 days, then it sank and now it's climbing again.


----------



## basilio (3 August 2022)

Another compelling investor presentation from Talga. I believe all the building blocks (ducks...) of a very profitable operation are lining up. Proven plant.  High demand , high quality product. Many customers lining up to make sure this is the real deal and then sign up.

Plenty of financiers interested in wanting a piece of the action.  More and more concern about overseas (China) dominated suppliers. Increasing pressure to move swiftly to electrification of transport and industry.  



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02549482-6A1103113?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## basilio (27 September 2022)

Another duck is lining up for Talga. SP has responded well

*ACC and Talga sign non-binding Offtake Term*
Sheet for Swedish lithium-ion battery anode

Talga Group Ltd (“Talga” or “the Company”) (ASX:TLG) is pleased to announce it has entered into a nonbindingOfftake Term Sheet (“Term Sheet”) with European battery maker Automotive Cells Company SE(“ACC”) to supply its flagship anode product, Talnode®-C, from the Vittangi Anode Project in Sweden.

ACC is co-owned by automotive brands Mercedes-Benz and Stellantis (a major global automotivemanufacturer with brands including Alfa Romeo, Chrysler, Citroën, Fiat, Jeep, Peugeot and Maserati);and battery company Saft (subsidiary of energy giant TotalEnergies).

Under the Term Sheet, which follows successful qualification testwork completed to date, Talga will supply ACC with 60,000 tonnes of Talnode®-C over a 5-year term. The parties have a legally binding obligation to use commercially reasonable efforts to complete due diligence and finalise a binding definitive agreement by 30 November 2022.

The definitive agreement is expected to include supply of rampup volumes over 2023 - 2025, prior to the 60,000 tonne offtake
supply commencing in 2026.






ACC and Talga sign non-binding Offtake for 60kt Anode Supply                                (PDF 83.4 KB)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 September 2022)

basilio said:


> lining up for Talga. SP has responded










basilio said:


> well




Well.... back to nearly where it was in the last week.



basilio said:


>


----------



## basilio (27 September 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> View attachment 147352
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed it is.  .  Talga is not testing it's SP heights is it ? 

Nonetheless the progress it is making with commercialisation of its battery anodes as well as expansion of its graphite/graphene mining operations is encouraging.


----------



## Malown1 (27 September 2022)

All progressing nicely imho.
SP still down but the whole market is, and we're now well up on year lows which is more than many other stocks.

From the ASX announcement from 1/07/2, we can see that this offtake term is BIG news:
(It represents circa 60% of first mining application permit of 100,000tpa.)

Coupled with the LOI from a giant like Freyr, the dominoes could soon all be falling into place.


----------



## basilio (30 September 2022)

2022 Financial accounts out today.  Pretty sobering risk analysis statements on financing the  commercialisation of their Talnode C anodes.  

Nothing is certain * .  Bedding down the investment capital to develop the production of commercial quantities of their Anodes is not in the bag. 

On the other hand IMV the commercial and environmental need for massive European battery technology should be the spur to ensure that these funds are ulyimatley provided. The interest of National Government  funding bodies is critical.







Full Year Statutory Accounts                                (PDF 1,291.2 KB)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 October 2022)

From a _Stockhead _piece:

But (graphite) has often been suggested as one of the materials that could be substituted out as battery chemistries change, with a focus on solid state and silicone anode battery types.

Talga’s Mark Thompson says it will not be an overall threat to battery graphite demand.


> “_In the words of another famous Australian, tell them they’re dreaming_,” he said.




Thompson says even established, approved chemical producers working with known anode technology can take two years to qualify their product for a new model.  While silicone is being added to graphite in some cases, it is an expensive material, making it a niche add-on for existing graphite anode chemistries.

“_There was a technical conference in Sydney recently and (battery expert) Stanley Whittingham was there who does work on solid state,” Thompson said. “And he said that the battery industry, the research level guys should stop talking about this stuff, that it’s all going into commercial production._

“He says it might take another 20 years and it might take another 20 years after that, we don’t know.

“_And we should stop talking about it being like it’s all ready to go._

“_It’s definitely bulk graphite anodes for a long, long time, for many, many decades. And even if other things are technically possible, graphite is actually very safe, it’s very doable in different jurisdictions.”_









						Caught short? Miners say graphite is poised to be lithium 2.0 - Stockhead
					

Graphite miners think it could be the next commodity to run on the battery thematic with the industry facing chronic undersupply issues.




					stockhead-com-au.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 October 2022)

basilio said:


> 2022 Financial accounts out ... Pretty sobering risk analysis statements on financing the  commercialisation of their Talnode C anodes.
> 
> Nothing is certain * .  Bedding down the investment capital to develop the production of commercial quantities of their Anodes is not in the bag..




....
........... trading halt as the Company expects to conduct a *capital raising* comprising an institutional placement


----------



## basilio (6 October 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> ....
> ........... trading halt as the Company expects to conduct a *capital raising* comprising an institutional placement




Hopefully another critical part to ensuring sufficient funding to fully commercialise the anode production.  Be good to see some low cost institutional loans in the mix.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 October 2022)

basilio said:


> Hopefully another critical part to ensuring sufficient funding to fully commercialise the anode production.



_not so fast_

brokers were offering TLG shares at $1.10, a 17% discount to the last close and 16.2% lower than the 10-day volume weighted average price.

The term sheet sent to potential investors said Talga would use the proceeds for: 

its European projects Vittangi (engineering, early works and long-lead items), 
Niska (drilling to expand resources), 
EVA production and trial mine costs, and
 for general working capital and offer costs.
It planned to run a $10 *million share purchase plan* later at the same offer price.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 October 2022)

_Talga Share Purchase Plan closes early_



> In light of the strong support for the SPP, the Talga Board has agreed to close the SPP immediately, in accordance with the terms of the SPP. The SPP was due to close on Friday, 28 October 2022



Placement on 7/10; SPP opened 14/10. Already got the $10 million

_*solves that*_.. was considering a tip into the SPP, but I guess my dosh will go to CXL instead. The trading price was running above the $1.10 for the duration of when the SPP was open, and has now jumped on this news to $1.29


----------



## basilio (24 October 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> _Talga Share Purchase Plan closes early_
> 
> 
> Placement on 7/10; SPP opened 14/10. Already got the $10 million
> ...




Given the progress of the company the share raising at $1.10 seemed an attractive price.  ( But then I thought the capital raising at $1.46 looked good as well.. )

Seems like plenty of other shareholders agreed. Be interesting to see if the SP does hold up with worsening economic news. Always a chance people will cash out their short term profits in this market.


----------



## basilio (1 November 2022)

Quarterly report highlights plenty of progress. The capital raising in October of around $30m was definitely Just in Time

*Quarterly Activities Review For period ending 30 September 2022*

Battery materials and technology company Talga Group Ltd (“Talga” or “the Company”) (ASX:TLG) is
pleased to report its activities for the quarter ending 30 September 2022.

*Commercial and project development*
• Automotive Cells Company ("ACC") signs non-binding offtake for 60,000 tonne anode supply

• Site visit due diligence completed by a number of significant European finance institutions for
Vittangi Anode Project construction financing

• ISO 14001 accreditation attained for Talga EVA qualification plant subsequent to quarter

• Final drill results reveal further high-grade graphite between Niska North and South (“Niska link”)
• 25,000 tonne trial mine program successfully completed subsequent to quarter

• Permitting process for 100,000 tonnes per annum Vittangi mine advanced

*Product and technology development*
• Talga receives funding to further Talnode®-Si commercialisation

• Talga membership of remote operations space consortium AROSE

*Corporate and finance*
• Oversubscribed A$22 million institutional placement completed subsequent to quarter
• Oversubscribed A$10 million Share Purchase Plan completed subsequent to quarter
• Talga and Mitsui extend Vittangi Anode Project MoU
• Talga presents at globally significant automotive and battery industry events




Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report                                (PDF 11,857.2 KB)


----------



## basilio (7 November 2022)

Talga released an investment webinar  highlighting the progress of its vertically integrated  graphite mining, refining and anode production.

SP continues to move up. 




Talga Investor Webinar Presentation                                (PDF 14,062.2 KB)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 November 2022)

_Things are advancing, step by step. Now $1.36_

The Vittangi Anode Project in Sweden has passed the European Investment Bank’s preliminary screening for debt financing. Following substantial due diligence undertaken to date, including completed site visits, EIB has advanced the Project to _Under Appraisal_ in preparation of a decision. The Project will use 100% renewable electricity to extract graphite, an EU defined critical material, and refine it into coated anode for Li ion batteries. The first stage of the Project will produce 19,500tpa of anode for 24 years from the integrated '_mine to anode' _operation (ASX: 01 July 2021).

The EIB potential financing commitment of up to *EUR300m*, pending final due diligence, credit approvals and agreements, is foreseen to cornerstone and complement debt funding discussions underway with a consortium of leading export credit agencies and international banks.


----------



## basilio (23 November 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> _Things are advancing, step by step. Now $1.36_
> 
> The Vittangi Anode Project in Sweden has passed the European Investment Bank’s preliminary screening for debt financing. Following substantial due diligence undertaken to date, including completed site visits, EIB has advanced the Project to _Under Appraisal_ in preparation of a decision. The Project will use 100% renewable electricity to extract graphite, an EU defined critical material, and refine it into coated anode for Li ion batteries. The first stage of the Project will produce 19,500tpa of anode for 24 years from the integrated '_mine to anode' _operation (ASX: 01 July 2021).
> 
> The EIB potential financing commitment of up to *EUR300m*, pending final due diligence, credit approvals and agreements, is foreseen to cornerstone and complement debt funding discussions underway with a consortium of leading export credit agencies and international banks.



This is one of the biggest ducks in the row.  The market has jumped on the news. One would think that if the EIB comes to the party effectively underwriting the project the other parties offering a slice of the investment will follow suit.

EIB appraising up to EU300m for Vittangi Anode Project                                (PDF 69.4 KB)


----------



## frugal.rock (30 November 2022)

It's all roses right?
Rubber stamped?


From 3rd November Ann.

Battery materials company Talga Group Ltd (“Talga” or “the Company”)(TLG:ASX) is pleased to advise that the hearing for the Company’s Vittangi Graphite Project mine environmental permit has  
been scheduled by the Swedish Land and Environment Court.  

The hearing is scheduled to take place in Luleå, commencing the week of 30 January 2023 and expected to conclude the week of 20 February 2023.  

The environmental permit and exploitation concession applications for a graphite mine and concentrator at the Nunasvaara South deposit of Talga’s Vittangi Graphite Project were submitted in 2020 (ASX:TLG 16 July 2020). 
The environmental permit will be decided and published after the hearing, along with the exploitation concession decision by the state mining inspectorate (“Bergsstaten”).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 December 2022)

_AFR correspondent has been given the guided tour. Not a bad article._








						Inside the Swedish shed that might upend the battery market
					

In far northern Sweden, Talga Group is closing in on a decade-long goal: to mine and manufacture battery materials for Europe, in Europe.




					www.afr.com
				




_And this is why it takes so long....._

.... At the Lulea demonstration plant, about a dozen people oversee a process in which Talga’s graphite is turned from flakes into rounded and coated particles that battery makers use in their anodes.

The process is complex, but the economics are probably the trickiest part. If the company was just offering lithium, nickel or cobalt, that would essentially be one-size-fits-all. With graphite, though, the battery maker has to test and retest the material, to make sure it works with specific products.

It has to be “the right shape, the right crystallinity, the right chemistry, the right performance, before it goes into a customer product”, Thompson says. And that takes time.

An anode materials producer like Talga will typically start off by sending a customer just a few kilograms, known as an “A sample”. If those check out, the customers will ask for a “B sample” of at least several hundred kilos, then a “C sample” of, say, a couple of tonnes or even several dozen tonnes.

By this point the company and its customer are starting to get pretty committed. At “D sample” level, the customer is going into production with that material.

“It’s an almost continuous scale of qualification, until you reach the level where they’re happy to go ahead. That’s why what we’ve done is maybe more of an achievement than gets recognised,” MD Mark Thompson says....


----------



## basilio (5 December 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> _AFR correspondent has been given the guided tour. Not a bad article._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is very intriguing. I didn't realise how particular the requirements were for graphite anodes and individual suppliers.
In that situation once a supplier got the product just right his customer is not going to move in a hurry. Another consideration is just how picky just a client need to be?  How much will a not so perfect battery anode affect performance ? Was there much more in the story that explained the nuts and bolts of individual battery anode requirements ?

I am surprised at this story.  To date battery suppliers produce millions and millions of batteries for the current crop of cars and other devices.  So are these battery anodes extensively built to be "just right" ?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 December 2022)

I think MT has been saying this all along ... Which is why we need to file under 'high risk'.

Sold down part of the penultimate cap raise today, at a small profit. Still hold my initial 5c entry point shares from way back when, and some others to make a nice round number..


----------



## basilio (14 December 2022)

Offtake agreements now moving to completion. Also increased demand for silicon based anodes.  







Talga and ACC graphite anode offtake update                                (PDF 54.3 KB)





Talga silicon anode demand drives progress                                (PDF 3,723.0 KB)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 December 2022)

Still miffed about early closure of SPP. Now $1.43 and bouncing around, here's hoping 2023 ducks align.


----------



## orr (30 December 2022)

basilio said:


> So are these battery anodes extensively built to be "just right" ?



From memory Bas you have an interest also in NVX. When I  looked over'm 2 years back the in house technology that stood out was the battery testing. Jeff Dohn's with others had developed a cycling methodology to compact years down to months all with the aim of getting all aspects of battery  chemistry's as "just right" as possible as quickly as possilble.


----------



## basilio (Wednesday at 1:39 PM)

Talga SP has been moving smartly upwards in the past week.  Currently sitting at $1.69.

They just announced a non binding Letter of Intent from a majoe battery producer for their Talode C anode.

*Verkor and Talga sign non-binding Letter of Intent for Swedish battery anode supply*
Talga Group Ltd (“Talga” or “the Company”) (ASX:TLG) is pleased to announce it has entered into a non-binding Letter of Intent with French EV battery manufacturer Verkor SA (“Verkor”) to supply Talga’sflagship graphite anode product, Talnode®-C, from its 100% owned Vittangi project in Sweden ("LOI").

Talga is allocating its planned anode production across offtakesupply agreements in support of the Company’s project financing
strategy, focusing on European customers. The LOI, which follows successful Talnode®-C qualificationtestwork to date, formalises commercial discussions underway\between the parties and sets out non-binding terms for Talga tosupply Verkor with Talnode®-C for electric vehicle applicationsover a 4- to 8-year period. The parties will work towards executinga binding term sheet in Q1 2023 alongside advancing product qualification programs.
Verkor is backed by multiple prominent partners including RenaultGroup, EQT Ventures, Demeter FMET and Sibanye-Stillwater. Verkor’s goal is to open its first Li-ion battery Gigafactory in 2024in Dunkirk, France, with a 16 GWh/annum capacity, followed by long-term expansion to 50 GWh/annum by 2030.

Talga’s mission to enable the world’s most sustainable batteries aligns well with Verkor’s mandate to
accelerate the large-scale industrialisation of batteries in Europe.






Verkor signs non-binding LOI for Talga Anode Supply                                (PDF 85.2 KB)


----------

